# Checklist problèmes du Macbook



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Bonjour, 

je voudrais faire une checklist des éventuels problèmes à vérifier dès la réception et pendant les 14j pour qu'il ne soit pas top tard pour renvoyer le macbook pour échange (vu que je vais en acheter un prochainement), merci de m'aider à compléter !

_pixels féfectueux
_si des taches commencent à apparaitre (rare)
_l'importation de cds légèrement rayés sur le superdrive pour voir si ça plante pas
_la température pour voir s'il chauffe normalement (et la fameuse protection oubliée par apple à enlever)
_que toutes les touches répondent bien !
_la rémanence (certains sont moins touchés ou pas ?)
_près de la webcam que ça ne craque pas au toucher
_décollements de la coque par ci par là (problèmes de finition) à vérifier qu'ils ne soient pas trop importants
_le whine
_alim qui siffle

(pour plus d'infos sur ces problèmes voire des solutions et pour rendre à Frodon ce qui appartient à Frodon  : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=142836)

J'ai oublié quoi ?

Personnellement j'espère que toute cette liste est déjà du passé pour les nouvelles séries sortant d'usine mais on sait jamais...

Quand j'en achèterai un (début juillet) je compte bien vérifier tout ça pour que mon premier mac soit parfait !

Merci de m'aider à la rendre la plus complète possible.


ps : ce n'est pas dans le but de critiquer le macbook mais vraiment pour faire une checklist  pour la réception d'un macbook


----------



## Jacky HUREL (22 Juin 2006)

Bonjour
Pour le mien j'ai controlé également si il y avait des pixels défectueux


----------



## samoussa (22 Juin 2006)

Un sujet quasi similaire a déja été ouvert par Frodon ici : 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=142836


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Samoussa, oui mais l'autre sujet développe plus, je vais donc mettre le lien pour plus d'infos mais là je voudrais faire juste une checklist rapide 

Merci Jacky je vais le rajouter !


----------



## Hesiode (22 Juin 2006)

Ben déjà si le 
_le moo et 
_la température pour voir s'il chauffe normalement (et la fameuse protection oubliée par apple à enlever)

te derangent alors n'achete pas de mac book car ils le font tous.... et ne seront pas corrigés avant septembre.


----------



## samoussa (22 Juin 2006)

Hesiode a dit:
			
		

> Ben déjà si le
> _le moo et
> _la température pour voir s'il chauffe normalement (et la fameuse protection oubliée par apple à enlever)
> 
> te derangent alors n'achete pas de mac book car ils le font tous.... et ne seront pas corrigés avant septembre.


Enfin bon c'est pas non plus une chasse aux sorcieres : 

Pour le moooh il vaut mieux entendre un ventilo que rien du tout et franchement il est quand même extremement discret, on est pas sur un powerbook 400 ou un ibook G3 ou là oui ça faisait du raffut.

pour la temperature, il suffit d'aller telecharger le widget istat nano qui vous donnera instantanement la temp. du core duo


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Hesiode je sais qu'il va chauffer beaucoup et je compte d'ailleus le mettre sur un plateau quand il sera sur mes genoux mais c'est juste pour vérifier s'il ne chauffe pas plus que les autres macbook c'est tout.

Pour le moo oui t'as raison ils le font tous je confondais avec le whine 

J'enlève donc le moo qui sera corrigé par firmware de toute façon et ne nécessite pas un renvoi du macbook...


----------



## Hesiode (22 Juin 2006)

+1 Samoussa

Honettement moi mon macbook (noir) je le redonnerai pour rien au monde, mais peut-être que je suis chanceux !

Sinon vazypanda à ta place je me jetterai sur un macbook les yeux fermés


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

je vais sous peu, j'attends encore jusqu'à début juillet pour voir éventuellement une promo ipod nano (*entrain de prier*) débarquer sur le store français, de toute façon j'ai pas encore le droit de switcher vu que ma copine est en période d'exam et elle veut pas être perturbée par un changement d'ordi pendant ses révisions


----------



## Marvin_R (22 Juin 2006)

Hesiode a dit:
			
		

> Ben déjà si le
> _le moo et
> _la température pour voir s'il chauffe normalement (et la fameuse protection oubliée par apple à enlever)
> 
> te derangent alors n'achete pas de mac book car ils le font tous.... et ne seront pas corrigés avant septembre.



Pour le "moo", je ne suis pas d'accord. Le mien (n° de série 4H623, donc semaine 23) est totalement silencieux. Là, je suis en train de surfer, le CPU est stable à 60°C, et le ventilo est inaudible. Pour dire, mon je commence à trouver mon mini à côté (jusqu'à présent si silencieux) bruyant !
Depuis une semaine, je n'ai jamais constaté ce "moo".

Pour la chaleur, malheureusement, je ne sais pas s'il existe des portables performants et frais. Quand je pose mon MacBook sur mes genoux, je mets toujours un bouquin dessous. Sinon, avec cette chaleur, ça devient vite insupportable.


----------



## Frodon (22 Juin 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Pour le "moo", je ne suis pas d'accord. Le mien (n° de série 4H623, donc semaine 23) est totalement silencieux. Là, je suis en train de surfer, le CPU est stable à 60°C, et le ventilo est inaudible. Pour dire, mon je commence à trouver mon mini à côté (jusqu'à présent si silencieux) bruyant !
> Depuis une semaine, je n'ai jamais constaté ce "moo".


Pour le constater il faut impérativement entrer dans des conditions très précise... Et c'est sûr qu'en surfant tu l'aura jamais.

Ces conditions je les ai décrites dans ma synthèse des problèmes. En gros il faut arriver à ce que la température du CPU soient stable entre 65 et 68°C, c'est à dire se trimballe dans cet intervalle de température de façon périodique. Cela déclenche le "mooo" parce que cette intervalle inclu les température de démarrage et d'arret du ventilo, donc le ventilo démarre puis s'arrete, puis démarre, puis s'arrete et ainsi de suite, tant que la température du CPU restera à osciller entre 65 et 68°C.

Donc il faut avoir une charge machine ni trop faible ni trop importante, car trop faible le CPU va être en dessous de 67°C et le ventilo ne se déclenchera jamais, trop importante la température du CPU dépassera alors les 67°C sans redescendre en dessous et alors le ventilo tournera de façon constate.

Il faut noter également que suivant le niveau sonore du bruit émis par ton ventilateur lorsqu'il se déclenche, il se peut qu'il soit très peu audible ou au contraire très audible.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Il n'y a plus rien à ajouter à cette checklist ? (bien qu'elle soit déjà suffisamment longue...  )


----------



## martinette (22 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bon c'est pas non plus une chasse aux sorcieres :
> 
> Pour le moooh il vaut mieux entendre un ventilo que rien du tout et franchement il est quand même extremement discret, on est pas sur un powerbook 400 ou un ibook G3 ou là oui ça faisait du raffut.
> 
> pour la temperature, il suffit d'aller telecharger le widget istat nano qui vous donnera instantanement la temp. du core duo


moi j'ai téléchargé ça mais je ne vois pas la température. (par contre, c'est bien pour voir l'état de remplissage du disque dur)


----------



## Hesiode (22 Juin 2006)

martinette a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai téléchargé ça mais je ne vois pas la température. (par contre, c'est bien pour voir l'état de remplissage du disque dur)



http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=142692


----------



## Marvin_R (22 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Ces conditions je les ai décrites dans ma synthèse des problèmes. En gros il faut arriver à ce que la température du CPU soient stable entre 65 et 68°C, c'est à dire se trimballe dans cet intervalle de température de façon périodique. Cela déclenche le "mooo" parce que cette intervalle inclu les température de démarrage et d'arret du ventilo, donc le ventilo démarre puis s'arrete, puis démarre, puis s'arrete et ainsi de suite, tant que la température du CPU restera à osciller entre 65 et 68°C.
> 
> Donc il faut avoir une charge machine ni trop faible ni trop importante, car trop faible le CPU va être en dessous de 67°C et le ventilo ne se déclenchera jamais, trop importante la température du CPU dépassera alors les 67°C sans redescendre en dessous et alors le ventilo tournera de façon constate.



Certes, surfer n'est pas l'activité qui demande le plus d'énergie au CPU. Mauvais exemple.
En revanche, hier où j'en demandais un petit peu plus à ma machine, la température était bloquée à 67°C (le cas que dont tu parles donc). Et aucun "moo" non plus.

Depuis une semaine que je l'ai, j'ai du entendre le ventilo une fois lors de l'importation des données mon mini. Depuis, je le trouve vraiment très silencieux. Même en ayant rajouté un disque dur de 7200t/min. Donc je suis très satisfait de ce côté là (et des autres d'ailleurs  )


----------



## Frodon (22 Juin 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Certes, surfer n'est pas l'activité qui demande le plus d'énergie au CPU. Mauvais exemple.
> En revanche, hier où j'en demandais un petit peu plus à ma machine, la température était bloquée à 67°C (le cas que dont tu parles donc). Et aucun "moo" non plus.


Bloqué à 67°C ou variant entre 64-66 et 67-69°C (environ)??? Ce détail est important car sinon pas de Moo, il faut que la temperature se balade dans cette fourchette et cela rapidement (c'est à dire qu'il faut que le passage de 64-66 à 67-69°C se fasse en l'espace de 1 ou 2 secondes) pour avoir le Mooo.

Mais je le répète, le Mooo ne s'entend que dans ces conditions et à condition que le démarrage du ventilateur fasse un bruit audible du type "Moooo". Sans quoi tu ne l'entendras jamais 

Suivant l'assemblage de la machine, et notamment du système de refroidissement (quantité de patte thermique notamment), certaines machines seront plus souvent à même que d'autres à rentrer dans ces conditions... Parmis les autres certaines n'y rentre peut être même jamais.
Et evidement aussi, le son du démarrage du ventilo varie suivant les machines, il est plus ou moins audible et ressemble plus ou moins à un "Mooo".


----------



## te-lap (22 Juin 2006)

Chez moi pas de Mooooo (et si les conditions pour y arriver sont si difficiles &#224; r&#233;unir, c'es que le probl&#232;me est pas si grave), j'en suis m&#234;me &#224; me demander s'il y a un ventilo, tellement je ne l'entend jamais. Il chauffe c'est vrai. Mais pas au del&#224; du raisonnable. Et puis l'hiver ce sera un vrai bonheur.
Non le seul probl&#232;me que je vois, c'est le bord assez coupant sur les poignets, mais ce n'est malheureusement pas une erreur... ils l'ont tous.


----------



## martinette (22 Juin 2006)

Hesiode a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=142692


merci! j'avais d&#233;j&#224; vu ce fil mais le lien ne marchait pas. enfin j'ai googl&#233; coreduo et c'est bon
et c'est vrai qu'ilmeugle! mais c'est mimi &#231;a me rappelle ma normandie


----------



## Marvin_R (22 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Bloqué à 67°C ou variant entre 64-66 et 67-69°C (environ)??? Ce détail est important car sinon pas de Moo, il faut que la temperature se balade dans cette fourchette et cela rapidement (c'est à dire qu'il faut que le passage de 64-66 à 67-69°C se fasse en l'espace de 1 ou 2 secondes) pour avoir le Mooo.



Bloquée à 67°C. C'est ça doute pour ça que je n'entendais rien. Mais je suis resté à cette température pendant un moment. Je me demandais si Hardware monitor fonctionnait vraiment tellement c'était stable.


----------



## samoussa (22 Juin 2006)

perso le mien (ou plutôt les miens -) se declenchent à partir de 67°C . Pour info le dernier moooo comme le premier bien qu'il s'agisse d'un H624 mais cela ne me derange pas.


----------



## cedx (24 Juin 2006)

istat pro c'est top et bien plus complet que le widget et c'est free


----------



## Yggdrasill (24 Juin 2006)

vazypanda a dit:
			
		

> _pixels f&#233;fectueux *Aucun*
> _si des taches commencent &#224; apparaitre (rare) *Aucune*
> _l'importation de cds l&#233;g&#232;rement ray&#233;s sur le superdrive pour voir si &#231;a plante pas
> *Ca ne plante pas mais le SuperDrive fait un bruit monstre au chargement des cd/dvd et lors des reprises (sortie de veille and co)*
> ...



Pour ma part j'ai d'autre petites choses a rajouter a la liste :

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, le SD fait un boucan monstrueux lors du chargement des disques, lors des sorties de veilles,au boot,... De maniere generale il n'est pas silencieux du tout, mais par moment il pete une case et on entend qu'il accede au disque hein !
J'ai pas encore vraiment compris quand est-ce qu'il fait du bruit et quand il n'en fait pas :s

Le boot.... LENT.... TRES LENT... Il faut facilement 2-3 minutes a mon macbook pour avoir la fenetre de Login !!!!  (Ce qui est bizare, c'est que dans les 2-3 minutes du boot, il y en a facilement une trente rien que pour voir le fond d'ecran tout gris du debut, avec la roue qui tourne....)

De plus je n'ai jamais reussi a eteindre mon MacBook normalement, ca se fini toujours en shutdown bourrin en maintenant enfonce le bouton power  

Et non de dieux qu'est ce qu Mac Os est instable !!!!   
Apres une ehure seulement d'utilisation je suis certain de faire crashe Aqua en beaute, j'ai meme pris des screenshot et depuis hier je ne fait qu'envoyer des rapports de bug a Apple ! (deja 5 depuis sa reception avant hier, alors que je n'en ai envoyer que un ou deux sur les 2 ans d'utilisation de mon iBook !)

A oui aussi, pas de beep au boot 


Conclusion : JE VEUX UN PPC !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Juste pour que vous comprenniez : le screen shot d'aqua qui deconne







EDIT : l'image ne passe pas on dirait. Donc voici l'url : http://www.badongo.com/pic/222242


----------



## samoussa (24 Juin 2006)

reinstall propre je vois pas d'autre solution. Moi le boot s'effectue en 30 sec. max


----------



## Yggdrasill (24 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> reinstall propre je vois pas d'autre solution. Moi le boot s'effectue en 30 sec. max




Mais c'est deja une clean install !!!!! Des que je l'ai recu j'ai refait une clean install !!! Et la j'ai vraiment pas envie de devoir, une fois de plus, tout reformater.

Ca me tue, je change mon iBook pcq il deconnait (carte mere out donc plantage et kernel panic a la pelle) et je me retrouve sur un mac qui en fait, neuf, presque autant....


----------



## Frodon (24 Juin 2006)

@Yggdrasil
Ton MacBook est tr&#232;s clairement defectueux, fais le remplacer sans attendre.

Ah moins que tu es install&#233; de la m&#233;moire defectueuse...

Ou les deux.

PS: Pour le prob d'Aqua faut aussi v&#233;rifier de NE PAS activer la m&#233;moire virtuelle "s&#233;curis&#233;e" dans les prefs s&#233;curit&#233;.


----------



## Yggdrasill (24 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> @Yggdrasil
> Ton MacBook est tr&#232;s clairement defectueux, fais le remplacer sans attendre.
> 
> Ah moins que tu es install&#233; de la m&#233;moire defectueuse...
> ...



Je n'ai pas installer d'autre ram que celle que j'a eue avec le MacBook, j'ai pris directement 1Go sur l'Apple store.
Ca fait deux jour que je me tate a venir parler de mes bug ici car justement je craignais ce genre de reponses 



			
				Frodon a dit:
			
		

> PS: Pour le prob d'Aqua faut aussi v&#233;rifier de NE PAS activer la m&#233;moire virtuelle "s&#233;curis&#233;e" dans les prefs s&#233;curit&#233;.



Ahah ! Heureusement que tu me le dis, c'est une des premiers options que j'ai activee...
Je vais virer ca de suite mais a titre informatif, pourquoi ne peut-on l'activer ?


----------



## Frodon (24 Juin 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Ahah ! Heureusement que tu me le dis, c'est une des premiers options que j'ai activee...
> Je vais virer ca de suite mais a titre informatif, pourquoi ne peut-on l'activer ?



Dans le cas du MacBook et du Mac Mini, la m&#233;moire vive est partag&#233;e avec la carte graphique. Cette option peut parfois corrompre la partie de la m&#233;moire vive utilis&#233; par le chipset graphique, engendrant le probl&#232;me d'affichage que tu constate (qui peut donc appara&#238;tre aussi bien un Mac Mini Intel que sur un MacBook, lorsque cette option est activ&#233;e).

Pour la lenteur, y'a rien de branch&#233;, ni de CD ins&#233;r&#233; sur ton MacBook quand tu le d&#233;marre? S'il y a quelque chose de branch&#233;, ca donne la m&#234;me chose en d&#233;branchant tout?
Ce ph&#233;nom&#232;ne de lenteur et de plantage au shutdown arrivait aussi juste apr&#232;s la clean install avant d'installer quoique ce soit et/ou de changer quoique ce soit aux r&#233;glages par d&#233;faut?

-> Si oui &#224; toutes ces questions ==> Defectueux

-> Si non &#224; l'une de ces questions ==> Y'a un logiciel (peut &#234;tre m&#234;me la m&#233;moire virtuelle s&#233;curis&#233;e) et/ou un materiel reli&#233; &#224; la machine qui n'est pas appreci&#233; par la machine...


----------



## Yggdrasill (24 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Dans le cas du MacBook et du Mac Mini, la mémoire vive est partagée avec la carte graphique. Cette option peut parfois corrompre la partie de la mémoire vive utilisé par le chipset graphique, engendrant le problème d'affichage que tu constate.
> 
> Pour la lenteur, y'a rien de branché, ni de CD inséré sur ton MacBook quand tu le démarre? S'il y a quelque chose de branché, ca donne la même chose en débranchant tout?
> Ce phénomène de lenteur de de plantage au shutdown arrivait aussi juste après la clean install avant d'installer quoique ce soit?
> ...



Avec ou sans cd, toujours avec de l'usb et parfois du FireWire de branche au boot et avec la memoire securisee activee.
Je vais deja tester sans la memoire securisee, j'espere que ca resoudra le porbleme pcq je n'ai vraiment pas envie de renvoyer mon ortable chez Apple et de tout reinstaller !

(et dans ce cas, il n'y a pas moyen de faire un echange standard en gardant mon disque dur ?)


----------



## Frodon (24 Juin 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai vraiment pas envie de renvoyer mon ortable chez Apple et de tout reinstaller !



C'est simple s'il marche normalement avec une installation toute neuve de MacOS X avant d'installer ou de modifier quelque r&#233;glage que ce soit et avec rien de branch&#233; dessus (ni en USB, ni en Firewire ni en quoique ce soit), c'est qu'il n'est pas defectueux, mais qu'un des reglages et/ou logiciel et/ou materiel que tu branche le perturbe et ralenti le boot.

Par contre s'il d&#233;conne m&#234;me avec un OS tout clean sans aucune modif ni rien de branch&#233;, alors y'a un soucis.

Cela dit il est &#224; noter que le premier boot apr&#232;s une clean install ou une mise &#224; jour syst&#232;me (ou toute installation qui installe des nouvelles ou mise &#224; jour d'extension noyau (.kext)), le boot est plus long (1 &#224; 3 minutes), &#224; cause de la reconstruction du cache des extensions noyau. Il reprend sa dur&#233;e normale les boot suivant.

A noter que si tu l'&#233;teins brutalement il est fort probable qu'il reconstruise &#224; &#233;galement le cache des extensions noyau au boot suivant cette extinction brutale, et de toute il va checker le disque au d&#233;marrage (rapidement si en HFS journalis&#233; (par d&#233;faut ca doit y &#234;tre), mais ca ralenti qd m&#234;me significativement le boot)...

Donc si tu veux tester la vitesse de d&#233;marrage dans de bonnes conditions, il FAUT que tu arrive &#224; l'&#233;teindre NORMALEMENT...



> (et dans ce cas, il n'y a pas moyen de faire un echange standard en gardant mon disque dur ?)



Echange standard sans probl&#232;me (si tu l'as achet&#233; il y a moins de 15 jours (enfin pour un achat sur l'AppleStore ou &#224; la FNAC en tous cas)), mais c'est la machine enti&#232;re qui est chang&#233;, disque dur inclus.

Donc il faudra que tu backup les donn&#233;es de ton disque dur sur un disque externe ou sur DVD


----------



## Yggdrasill (24 Juin 2006)

Bon ben je fini vite mon montage audio et je le reboot en lui laissant le temps qu'il vut pour s'eteindre et je le chronometre au boot.

Merci pour ton aide Frodon !


----------



## Frodon (24 Juin 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ton aide Frodon !



De nada se&#241;or 

<Mode d&#233;lire>
Cela fera 50 Euros  (quoi? Tu pensais que ca serait gratuit????  )

Adresser le ch&#232;que &#224;: Frodo Baggins Technical Support Services, 10 Hobbiton Main Street, 0100 Hobbiton, The Shire, Middle Earth, &#224; l'ordre de Frodo Baggins bien s&#251;r 

Pub: Frodo Baggins Technical Support Services offre des services de support technique sur Mac, PC, Amiga et Pegasos sous Windows, MacOS, MacOS X, Linux, AmigaOS, MorphOS, *BSD, disponible sur de multiple forums, iChat, IRC et par E-Mail. Ce service est disponible dans les langues suivantes: Fran&#231;ais, English, Espa&#241;ol (Castellano), et bien s&#251;r dans la langue commune de la terre du milieu.
</Mode d&#233;lire>

P.S: Essais plusieurs reboot (propre hein!) de suite pour &#234;tre s&#251;r qu'il a bien reconstruit tous les caches et qu'il est donc dans la situation optimale de boot.


----------



## Yggdrasill (24 Juin 2006)

Voila, apres un appel au service technique apple, zapper la nvram and co, virer la memoire virtuele securisee et un reboot propore (oui ! il a reussi a s'eteindre ) il boot et s'eteind dans des temps beucoup plus honorable !

En rentrant test etendu et go, esperons que ca aille mieux apres 

Mais la je vais devoir le laisser de coe pcq ma copine rale .....


----------



## Yggdrasill (24 Juin 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Voila, apres un appel au service technique apple, zapper la nvram and co, virer la memoire virtuele securisee et un reboot propore (oui ! il a reussi a s'eteindre ) il boot et s'eteind dans des temps beucoup plus honorable !
> 
> En rentrant test etendu et go, esperons que ca aille mieux apres
> 
> Mais la je vais devoir le laisser de cote pcq ma copine rale .....




*Je ne sais pas comment ca se fait mais on dirait que je ne peux plus editer mes messages..*


En gros voici ce que j'ai fait pour resoudre certains de mes problemes :

- D'abord j'ai desactive la memoire virtuelle partagee
- Ensuite j'ai reinitialise la nvram au boot.
- je l'ai fait rebooter (et il a bien voulu !)
- j'ai sorti les barettes de ram de leurs logement et je les y ai remises

Depuis mon MacBook "beep" lors du boot (ce qui n'etait pas le cas avant), il boot en quelques secondes a peine et pareil pour l'extinction.
Pour le moment je n'ai plus trop de plantage (iTunes bug encore parfois mais je soupconne mon disque dur externe d'en etre la cause -> ma musique est sur un disque dur externe qui joue parfois aux filles de l'air)

Par contre, voici ce que je peux voir afficher sur mon bureau grace a GeekTool :


```
2006-06-24 21:56:02.967 MagicMenuHotKeyDaemon[219] Started
nvram : Error (-1) getting variable - 'boot-args'
nvram : Error (-1) getting variable - 'boot-device'
Can't access "efi-boot-device" NVRAM variable
```

Est-ce normal ?

*EDIT : Apres avoir reparer les autorisations, je ne detecte plus rien dans mes log. J'ai aussi vider les caches sur conseil d'un ami (/Library/Caches, /System/Lybrary/Caches et /Users/Yggdrasill/Library/Caches)*

On m'a aussi conseille de faire un test etendu de tout le materiel mais je ne trouve pas comment faire ! Avec Panther il y avait un cd a pat, ici lequel doit-je prendre ?
avec le dvd 1 je ne vois pas ou aller (utilitaires / info systeme ???) et on dirait que le dvd 2 n'est pas bootable.

Merci de me dire comment le faire si vous y parvenez !


----------



## Frodon (25 Juin 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> On m'a aussi conseille de faire un test etendu de tout le materiel mais je ne trouve pas comment faire ! Avec Panther il y avait un cd a pat, ici lequel doit-je prendre ?
> avec le dvd 1 je ne vois pas ou aller (utilitaires / info systeme ???) et on dirait que le dvd 2 n'est pas bootable.
> 
> Merci de me dire comment le faire si vous y parvenez !



Tu prends le DVD1, tu l'insère dans le lecteur, tu redemarre en maintenant la touche "D" a démarrage (oui oui D et non C), et ca démarrera l'hardware test.

Autre technique: Tu démarre la machine en maintenant la touche Alt enfoncé, toujours avec le DVD 1 dans le lecteur, et là tu pourra selectionner sur quoi démarrer. TU dois alors évidement selectionner l'Hardware test.


----------



## Yggdrasill (25 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Tu prends le DVD1, tu l'insère dans le lecteur, tu redemarre en maintenant la touche "D" a démarrage (oui oui D et non C), et ca démarrera l'hardware test.
> 
> Autre technique: Tu démarre la machine en maintenant la touche Alt enfoncé, toujours avec le DVD 1 dans le lecteur, et là tu pourra selectionner sur quoi démarrer. TU dois alors évidement selectionner l'Hardware test.



Merci ! Je n'avais pas pense a alt !
La je sors d'une clean install avec changement de la table de partitions. Je compte mettre ma musique qui etait precedament sur un disque dur externe sur une partition de mon MacBook. La je vais essayer d'associer ma seconde partition avec mon dossier musique.


----------



## chupastar (25 Juin 2006)

Bon, j'ai le miens depuis mecredi, aucun d&#233;faut de finition ni d'&#233;cran, ni de bruit de la prise secteur, le SD oui qui fait du bruit quand il charge un CD (plus que l'iBook). Sinon rien &#224; signaler pour le moment, esp&#233;rons que &#231;a dur (je ne vaus pas de d&#233;coloration!) Et il date de la semaine 24.


----------



## Majintode (25 Juin 2006)

Salut,

J'ai mon MacBook noir depuis vendredi dernier. C'est une superbe machine, mais en même temps, elle me fait un peu flipper...
C'est un MacBook noir 2Ghz, et je lui ai mis 2Go de RAM (de la Corsair, DDR2 5300 667Mhz). 

Une fois il n'a pas voulu se "réveiller" après une fermeture / ouverture du capot. J'ai vraiment dû lutter pour qu'il se rallume... :mouais:
Et là ça fait la 3e fois qu'il reboote tout seul, comme ça, sans qu'il se soit passé quelque chose d'inhabituelle... 
Je passe sur les mooooh, et autre 81° qu'il m'a fait lors de l'utilisation de VNC...

A votre avis, je le change direct mon MacBook...


----------



## Yggdrasill (25 Juin 2006)

Majintode a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai mon MacBook noir depuis vendredi dernier. C'est une superbe machine, mais en même temps, elle me fait un peu flipper...
> C'est un MacBook noir 2Ghz, et je lui ai mis 2Go de RAM (de la Corsair, DDR2 5300 667Mhz).
> ...



Non, Commence par verifier ta ram si il reboot tout seul.
On dirait que maintenant des que qq1 a un petit soucis avec un macbook tout le monde parle de retour en sav alors que ce n'est pas toujiurs utile (et je sais de quoi je parle, hier j'ai ete a deux doigts de le faire).
On a trop vu de "Mon MacBook ne va pas!" ou de "j'ai des taches!" alors ben on a tous un peu l'impression que notre MacBook est decoloree ou qu'il deconne j'ai l'impression :s


----------



## Majintode (25 Juin 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Non, Commence par verifier ta ram si il reboot tout seul...
> On a trop vu de "Mon MacBook ne va pas!"...



Tu as raison, je vais vérifier la RAM, c'est clair qu'il y ait de grandes chances que le problème vienne de là.

Mais bon, quand tu investis x centaines d'euros (pas loin de 2 milliers en fait) dans un Mac, tu attends un minimum de qualité. Je ne regrette en rien mon iMac boule G4, mon PowerMac G4, j'en passe et des meilleurs (mes premiers pas sur Apple IIgs... ). Là c'est quand même sacrément le bordel au vue de tous les topics MB/MBP sur les forums Mac aux quatres coins du net.
Quand mon PC portable reboote, freeze, plante, rame, ça me saoûle mais bon, ça a toujours été comme ça avec Windows (le dernier truc trop marrant qui met arrivé : XP qui reboot tout seul sous Parallels... ). Que mon Mac me fasse le même coup, là ça me fout vraiment les boules, j'avoue, et je "panique" un peu.
Alors je me calme, je teste, et je garde la foi


----------



## Yggdrasill (25 Juin 2006)

Majintode a dit:
			
		

> Alors je me calme, je teste, et je garde la foi






J'en profite pour vous signaler que mon MacBook fonctionne maintenant parfaitement, il boot tres rapidement, s'eteind sans probleme et j'en suis ravi. Je n'ai plus de plantage et tout fonctionne tres tres bien.

tout compte fait je l'aime bien mon intel


----------



## cedx (25 Juin 2006)

Bon bah déolé mais j'ai le mien depuis 15 jours, j'ai rien à signaler sinon qu'il est bien mieux que mon ibook, heureusement... sinon à quoi ça sert de changer , je l'ai immédiatement gréffé de 2 giga et j'attend un petit DD 100G 7200t/mn pour voir si ça marche mieux


----------



## groulty (25 Juin 2006)

*Quand il ya un problème, c'est qu'une solution n'est pas loin !!!
*
Pour peu qu'on la cherche avant de jetter aux orties un MacBook "soi-disant" malade. 

Le réflexe "conditionné", acquis à l'insu de notre plein gré par les posts pessimistes des premiers jours, a tendance à nous rendre paranos et excessifs. Réagissons !
Tout n'est pas la faute d'Apple


----------



## Yggdrasill (25 Juin 2006)

groulty a dit:
			
		

> *Quand il ya un problème, c'est qu'une solution n'est pas loin !!!
> *
> Pour peu qu'on la cherche avant de jetter aux orties un MacBook "soi-disant" malade.
> 
> ...



Tu m'enleve les mots de la bouche !


----------



## Majintode (25 Juin 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai plus de plantage et tout fonctionne tres tres bien.
> 
> tout compte fait je l'aime bien mon intel



Ne crie pas victoire trop vite...


----------



## Yggdrasill (26 Juin 2006)

Majintode a dit:
			
		

> Ne crie pas victoire trop vite...



Ca fait plus de 24h que je suis dessus et je l'ai rebooter juste une fois apres l'install de cleardock et shapeshifter


----------



## newmacfan (26 Juin 2006)

Je suis un switcher, j'ai mon Macbook depuis 5 jours, que du bonheur......sauf.....sauf.. que le SuperDrive ne fonctionne pas correctement....Je n'ai jamais réussi à lire un CD entièrement sans plantage grave, et avec impossibilité d'éjecter le CD sans éteindre le Mac de manière "hard".

Afin d'être sûr que le problème ne provenait pas de mes CD's (des originaux), je les ai re-testé sur un vieux ACER en fin de vie (plein de miettes de sandwich, de bière.....), et çà passe nickel.

Bref, mon Macbook vieux de 5 jours est défectueux.
Je suis très, très, très déçu.........et je ne sais pas quoi faire...Je le renvoie?


----------



## Frodon (26 Juin 2006)

newmacfan a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tr&#232;s, tr&#232;s, tr&#232;s d&#233;&#231;u.........et je ne sais pas quoi faire...Je le renvoie?



Oui tu peux le faire &#233;changer ou rembourser dans les 15 premiers jours suivant la reception de ton MacBook.

Contacte le support AppleCare au 0825 888 024 pour demander une proc&#233;dure d'&#233;change ou de remboursement. Ils t'expliqueront comment cela va se d&#233;rouler.


----------



## newmacfan (27 Juin 2006)

Merci pour le numéro de tèl...!

Il ne me reste plus qu'à espèrer que je puisse trouver un moyen de récupèrer mon Bob Dylan collector qui est coincé dans le "Super Drive"!!!!!! (je t'en foutrai du "Super Drive"! Escroquerie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Yggdrasill (27 Juin 2006)

newmacfan a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le numéro de tèl...!
> 
> Il ne me reste plus qu'à espèrer que je puisse trouver un moyen de récupèrer mon Bob Dylan collector qui est coincé dans le "Super Drive"!!!!!! (je t'en foutrai du "Super Drive"! Escroquerie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)



Effectivement, si tu renvoie ton MacBook avec le cd dedans, meme en le specifiant je pense que tu a peu de chance de le revoir un jour....


----------



## isoyann (27 Juin 2006)

newmacfan a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le numéro de tèl...!
> 
> Il ne me reste plus qu'à espèrer que je puisse trouver un moyen de récupèrer mon Bob Dylan collector qui est coincé dans le "Super Drive"!!!!!! (je t'en foutrai du "Super Drive"! Escroquerie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


tu redemarre en appuyant sur le click de la sourie et tu retrouveras ton cd


----------



## newmacfan (27 Juin 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, si tu renvoie ton MacBook avec le cd dedans, meme en le specifiant je pense que tu a peu de chance de le revoir un jour....



Le problème c'est que ce CD (auquel je tiens!) ne sort pas de la foutue machine!!

A part exploser le bouzin, en le lançant depuis le 5ème étage, je ne sais plus quoi faire!

Ceci dit: j'écoute la radio, c'est sympa aussi!

C'est un peu cher néanmoins, un Macbook juste  pour écouter la radio! Non?


----------



## newmacfan (27 Juin 2006)

isoyann a dit:
			
		

> tu redemarre en appuyant sur le click de la sourie et tu retrouveras ton cd



Merci, çà a fonctionné.

Il ne me reste plus qu'à rêver de pouvoir, un jour, écouter un CD en entier sur le Macbook.

Je sens que c'est mal barré...


----------



## Yggdrasill (27 Juin 2006)

newmacfan a dit:
			
		

> Merci, çà a fonctionné.
> 
> Il ne me reste plus qu'à rêver de pouvoir, un jour, écouter un CD en entier sur le Macbook.
> 
> Je sens que c'est mal barré...



Te tracasse pas, j'ai eu aussi des debuts fastidieux et des deboires qui me faisais regretter mon feu iBook, mais une fois que la machine est bonne (j'ai un ami qui bosse chez Apple et il me dit que sur le nombre de machine vendue, tres peu reviennent) il n'y a pas de probleme.
Dis toi que si vraiment tu a pas eu de bol cette fois ci, tu ne peut que en avoir plus pour le prochain !


----------



## cyrilo77 (27 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

j'ai un MB depuis maintenant 15 jours, et depuis un petit moment, j'entends comme un bruit de Disque dur, à une fréquence bien définie, qui tourne puis s'arrete.
C'est pas un bruit de disque pété, mais pour schématiser, ça fait un peu comme une "courroie" en caoutchouc qui tournerait... C'est assez bref, mais répétitif
Pour simplifier encore plus, ça me fait penser à uun bruit de lecteur DVD qui chercherait une piste.....

Je me fais comprendre ou pas là !!?
Merci de vos info


----------



## fredintosh (27 Juin 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un MB depuis maintenant 15 jours, et depuis un petit moment, j'entends comme un bruit de Disque dur, à une fréquence bien définie, qui tourne puis s'arrete.
> C'est pas un bruit de disque pété, mais pour schématiser, ça fait un peu comme une "courroie" en caoutchouc qui tournerait... C'est assez bref, mais répétitif
> ...


C'est pas plutôt le fameux Moooo (le bruit du ventilateur qui démarre et qui s'arrête tout le temps lorsque la température oscille autour de ch'sais plus quel degré) ?

En ce qui me concerne, possesseur d'un MacBook depuis quelques jours, je n'ai pas encore réussi à provoquer ce Moooo...


----------



## isoyann (27 Juin 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plutôt le fameux Moooo (le bruit du ventilateur qui démarre et qui s'arrête tout le temps lorsque la température oscille autour de ch'sais plus quel degré) ?
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, possesseur d'un MacBook depuis quelques jours, je n'ai pas encore réussi à provoquer ce Moooo...


t inquiete pas ca va finir par venir ...


----------



## cyrilo77 (27 Juin 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plutôt le fameux Moooo (le bruit du ventilateur qui démarre et qui s'arrête tout le temps lorsque la température oscille autour de ch'sais plus quel degré) ?
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, possesseur d'un MacBook depuis quelques jours, je n'ai pas encore réussi à provoquer ce Moooo...


Ben disons que, pour tout vous dire, hier soir je transférais des données entre mon ancien portable Mac et mon MB, autant vous dire que ça bossait !
Le ventilo du vieux nanard, je l'entendais tres tres bien.
Par contre, le MB atait plutot "silencieux" de ce coté, par contre il était chaud....
ça ne faisait pas vraiment un bruit de ventilo, mais bien un Mooo (plutot un meeuuu d'ailleurs) court, bref, mais fréquent....
ça fait exactement 12 jours que je l'ai : vous me conseillez de l'amener dans un Apple Center aujourd'hui ?


----------



## cyrilo77 (27 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Bloqué à 67°C ou variant entre 64-66 et 67-69°C (environ)??? Ce détail est important car sinon pas de Moo, il faut que la temperature se balade dans cette fourchette et cela rapidement (c'est à dire qu'il faut que le passage de 64-66 à 67-69°C se fasse en l'espace de 1 ou 2 secondes) pour avoir le Mooo.
> 
> Mais je le répète, le Mooo ne s'entend que dans ces conditions et à condition que le démarrage du ventilateur fasse un bruit audible du type "Moooo". Sans quoi tu ne l'entendras jamais
> 
> ...


 
bonjour,

et dans ce cas, sais tu s'il est possible de se faire échanger son M.B ?
C'est une raison d'échange ou est-ce de toute façon un "défaut" général aux M.B ???

merci bcp


----------



## Frodon (27 Juin 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, le MB atait plutot "silencieux" de ce cot&#233;, par contre il &#233;tait chaud....
> &#231;a ne faisait pas vraiment un bruit de ventilo, mais bien un Mooo (plutot un meeuuu d'ailleurs) court, bref, mais fr&#233;quent....
> &#231;a fait exactement 12 jours que je l'ai : vous me conseillez de l'amener dans un Apple Center aujourd'hui ?


C'est bel et bien le bruit du ventilo qui d&#233;marre.

Ce qui provoque le fait que cela soit r&#233;p&#233;titif, c'est tout simplement que tu as &#233;t&#233; dans une situation o&#249; la temperature du CPU variait rapidement entre la temp&#233;rature d'arret du ventilo et la temp&#233;rature de d&#233;clenchement de celui-ci.
De ce fait, le ventilo d&#233;marrait (car la temp&#233;rature de d&#233;marrage &#233;tait atteinte), puis s'arretait (car la temperature d'arret du ventilo a &#233;t&#233; atteinte, suite &#224; l'action de ce dernier), puis redemarrage (car la temp&#233;rature de d&#233;marrage &#233;tait de nouveau atteinte), puis s'arrete (car la temperature d'arret du ventilo a &#233;t&#233; de nouveau atteinte, suite &#224; l'action de ce dernier)...etc.

Ce ph&#233;nom&#232;ne apparait parce que les temp&#233;rature de d&#233;marrage et d'arret r&#233;gl&#233;es dans le firmware SMC sont assez proches. Il existait &#233;galement sur le MacBook Pro, et a &#233;t&#233; corrig&#233; recemment sur ce dernier par une mise &#224; jour du firmware SMC qui a modifi&#233; les temp&#233;ratures de d&#233;marrage et d'arret des ventilos.

Il est donc fort probable qu'il y ai prochainement une mise &#224; jour du firmware SMC modifiant les r&#233;glages de d&#233;clenchement et d'arret du ventilo pour entre autres &#233;viter ce ph&#233;nom&#232;ne de Mooo.

Cela dit, certains ont r&#233;ussi &#224; se faire &#233;changer leur MacBook pour cette raison (non sans mal en g&#233;n&#233;ral), mais tu as quand m&#234;me pas mal de chance de te retrouver avec le m&#234;me ph&#233;nom&#232;ne sur ton nouveau MacBook, donc r&#233;fl&#233;chis bien avant de demander un &#233;change, sachant que ce probl&#232;me sera certainement r&#233;solu au final lors d'une prochaine mise &#224; jour du firmware SMC du MacBook, comme cela a &#233;t&#233; le cas avec le MacBook Pro.

Cela dit, si ca te g&#232;ne vraiment fais le &#233;changer, mais pr&#233;pare toi &#233;ventuellement &#224; avoir &#224; faire plus d'un &#233;change pour tomber sur un MacBook qui n'entrera pas ou peu de fois dans les conditions d'apparition du Mooo.


----------



## cyrilo77 (27 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Non, ce bruit est normal, c'est bel et bien le bruit du ventilo qui démarre.
> 
> Ce qui provoque le fait que cela soit répétitif, c'est tout simplement que tu as été dans une situation où la temperature du CPU variait rapidement entre la température d'arret du ventilo et la température de déclenchement de celui-ci.
> De ce fait, le ventilo démarrait (car la température de démarrage était atteinte), puis s'arretait (car la temperature d'arret du ventilo a été atteinte, suite à l'action de ce dernier), puis redemarrage (car la température de démarrage était de nouveau atteinte), puis s'arrete (car la temperature d'arret du ventilo a été de nouveau atteinte, suite à l'action de ce dernier)...etc.
> ...


 
Ok Frodon, je comprends parfaitement c'est tres tres clair. Je ne vais donc pas m'affoler.
Tu sembles connaître pas mal les petits tracas du M.B, j'ai une dernière question :
Ce matin, pour vérifier que le bruit (le fameu moo) était bien du à la température, j'ai allumé le M.B avant de partir bosser = RAS
J'ai eteint la bete (proprement) apres avoir refermé l'écran, la petite lumière blanche en façade clignotait : et impossible de redémarer mon M.B
Quand le clapet était fermé : la lumière clignotait,
Quand je l'ouvrais, ça s'arretait, mais pas possible de le relancer.

Je précise que la batteire était à environ 80% de charge
J'ai pas eu plus de temps, je suis donc parti en le laissant tel quel...

tu as une piste pour cela? 

Merci bcp


----------



## Marvin_R (27 Juin 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, le MB atait plutot "silencieux" de ce coté, par contre il était chaud....
> ça ne faisait pas vraiment un bruit de ventilo, mais bien un Mooo (plutot un meeuuu d'ailleurs) court, bref, mais fréquent....
> ça fait exactement 12 jours que je l'ai : vous me conseillez de l'amener dans un Apple Center aujourd'hui ?



Ce que tu décris ressemble au phénomène dont ont parlé d'autres utilisateurs. A savoir qu'à 67°C, les ventilos se mettent en route (le fameux "moo"), puis dès que la température a baissé de quelques degrés, les ventilos s'arrêtent. Si la température réaugmente, ça recommence.
En fait, la gestion des ventilos est mauvaise, la baisse de température n'est pas assez importante à l'extinction des ventilos.

Ca devrait se régler par une mise à jour logicielle (ce qui a été le cas pour les MBP). Pour l'instant, je ne crois pas qu'un Apple Center puisse faire grand chose pour remédier à cela.


----------



## Frodon (27 Juin 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Ok Frodon, je comprends parfaitement c'est tres tres clair. Je ne vais donc pas m'affoler.
> Tu sembles conna&#238;tre pas mal les petits tracas du M.B, j'ai une derni&#232;re question :
> Ce matin, pour v&#233;rifier que le bruit (le fameu moo) &#233;tait bien du &#224; la temp&#233;rature, j'ai allum&#233; le M.B avant de partir bosser = RAS
> J'ai eteint la bete (proprement) apres avoir referm&#233; l'&#233;cran, la petite lumi&#232;re blanche en fa&#231;ade clignotait : et impossible de red&#233;marer mon M.B
> Quand le clapet &#233;tait ferm&#233; : la lumi&#232;re clignotait,


Quand tu dis clignotait, tu veux dire l'intensit&#233; diminuait puis r&#233;augmentait puis rediminuait...etc?
Ou carr&#233;ment s'allume puis s'eteint enti&#232;re (plus de lumi&#232;re du tout), puis s'allume...etc?



> Quand je l'ouvrais, &#231;a s'arretait, mais pas possible de le relancer.


J'ai constat&#233; &#224; quelques tr&#232;s rares reprises (ce qui m'avait d'ailleurs fait une petite frayeur) qu'il fallait parfois attendre plusieurs dizaine de seconde, voir une minute enti&#232;re pour qu'il se reveille.

Donc tu essaiera de l'ouvrir et de le laisser ouvert 1 &#224; 2 minutes compl&#232;te voir s'il se reveille. Si non, essais apr&#232;s ce d&#233;lai d'appuyer sur une touche.

Si non, alors il faudra malheureusement que tu force l'extinction (appuis long sur le bouton Power) puis que tu le rallume.


----------



## cyrilo77 (27 Juin 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Ce que tu décris ressemble au phénomène dont ont parlé d'autres utilisateurs. A savoir qu'à 67°C, les ventilos se mettent en route (le fameux "moo"), puis dès que la température a baissé de quelques degrés, les ventilos s'arrêtent. Si la température réaugmente, ça recommence.
> En fait, la gestion des ventilos est mauvaise, la baisse de température n'est pas assez importante à l'extinction des ventilos.
> 
> Ca devrait se régler par une mise à jour logicielle (ce qui a été le cas pour les MBP). Pour l'instant, je ne crois pas qu'un Apple Center puisse faire grand chose pour remédier à cela.


C'est clair que c'est genant : c'est pas tellement le "bruit" qui est assez faible, c'est juste la répétition tres tres fréquente : à la fin, on n'entend plus que ça !


----------



## cyrilo77 (27 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu dis clignotait, tu veux dire l'intensité diminuait puis réaugmentait puis rediminuait...etc?
> Ou carrément s'allume puis s'eteint entière (plus de lumière du tout), puis s'allume...etc?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oui oui, l'intensité diminuait puis revnait lentement : comme quand la batterie est H.S et qu'il se met en veille : en fait, j'aurais pu penser qu'il était en veille, alors que je l'avais clairement éteint.
ça se passe tres tres tres rarement effectivement, mais même en cliquant, appuyant sur une touche ou le bouton Power, impossible de faire quoi que ce soit.
Je vais essayer de le laisser ouvert, pour voir.
Je opense que ce soir d'ailleurs la lumière ne sera plus, et que je pourrais l'allumer sans pb...

En fait, dans tout ça, ce qui me fait "peur" c'est que dans 2 jorus j'arrive aux termes des des 15j pour échange, et je me dis qu'il vaudrait mieux peut être prendre les devants........


----------



## Frodon (27 Juin 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui, l'intensit&#233; diminuait puis revnait lentement : comme quand la batterie est H.S et qu'il se met en veille : en fait, j'aurais pu penser qu'il &#233;tait en veille, alors que je l'avais clairement &#233;teint.
> &#231;a se passe tres tres tres rarement effectivement, mais m&#234;me en cliquant, appuyant sur une touche ou le bouton Power, impossible de faire quoi que ce soit.
> Je vais essayer de le laisser ouvert, pour voir.
> Je opense que ce soir d'ailleurs la lumi&#232;re ne sera plus, et que je pourrais l'allumer sans pb...
> ...


Ah ok, je vois, cas classique. Tu as tr&#232;s certainement rabattu l'ecran un petit peu trop t&#244;t, avant qu'il n'ai pu totalement finir la proc&#233;dure d'extinction. Il est donc bel et bien en veille.

Essais ce que je t'ai dis, si ca ne marche pas, force l'extinction, et &#224; l'avenir attends bien que l'ordinateur soit bien &#233;teint avant de rabattre l'ecran (attendre donc environ 10 secondes apr&#232;s l'extinction de l'ecran pour &#234;tre s&#251;r).


----------



## xavi (27 Juin 2006)

salut,
moi j'ai mon macbook depuis 2 semaines et est apparu un bruit de plus en plus persistant
(comme un bruit stident de loin) qui monte en intensité puis qui baisse , s'arrete presque puis reprend......
lorsque je pose l'oreille sur le mac cela semble provenir du coin haut gauche (l'alim?)
l'oreille collé j'entend comme des tous petits crépitements (un son tres aigu)
au debut cela ne me génait pas trop mais je m'inquiete un peu quand même et 
maintenant je n'entend plus que ça


----------



## cyrilo77 (27 Juin 2006)

sur mon Ibook c'est ce qu'il se passait et &#231;a y ressemble clairement... tu as durement raison, j'ai surement pens&#233; qu'il &#233;tait eteint alors que non !


----------



## cyrilo77 (27 Juin 2006)

xavi a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> moi j'ai mon macbook depuis 2 semaines et est apparu un bruit de plus en plus persistant
> (comme un bruit stident de loin) qui monte en intensité puis qui baisse , s'arrete presque puis reprend......
> lorsque je pose l'oreille sur le mac cela semble provenir du coin haut gauche (l'alim?)
> ...


Hello,

je crois avoir lu dans un des forum du site, que c'était un probleme connu par certains, et qu'il se trouve effectivement au niveau de l'alim quand tu es sur secteur.....


----------



## cyrilo77 (27 Juin 2006)

j'y comprends plus rien : j'ai installé le Core duo temp :
en dessous de 64° ça "mooo" au dessus (pile poile) non

et voila que maintenant mon alim gresille, et encore plus lorsque je sollicite le process .....


----------



## Frodon (27 Juin 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> j'y comprends plus rien : j'ai installé le Core duo temp :
> en dessous de 64° ça "mooo" au dessus (pile poile) non



Théoriquement ca devrait plutôt ne faire le Mooo que si la température varie entre 64 et 68°C environ.

Si c'est effectivement ce que tu dis, alors demandes un échange, ca n'est pas normal dans ce cas.



> et voila que maintenant mon alim gresille, et encore plus lorsque je sollicite le process .....



Raison de plus pour demander un échange.


----------



## cyrilo77 (27 Juin 2006)

Là je suis avec le service Mac au téléphone.
L'opérateur me demande de lui décrire le bruit.... puis si possible de lui faire écouter !

Je patiente, il va voir ce qu'ils peuvent faire...

Ils sont obligés d'accepter une demande de remboursement ??????,


----------



## Frodon (27 Juin 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis avec le service Mac au téléphone.
> L'opérateur me demande de lui décrire le bruit.... puis si possible de lui faire écouter !
> 
> Je patiente, il va voir ce qu'ils peuvent faire...
> ...



Demandes juste un échange, tu en es satisfait de ton MacBook non?


----------



## cyrilo77 (27 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Demandes juste un échange, tu en es satisfait de ton MacBook non?


Plus que satisfait même !
je veuxjuste un échange; c'est clair
Mais el pb c'est que je ne l'ai pas acheté sur l'Apple Store, 
j'ai contacté le vendeur par mail....


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2006)

Je suis très père-PLEX.

J'avais prévu d'acheter un portable MacIntel.

Problème:
Chaque jour qui passe, je lis des tas de témoignages d'insatisfaction, que ce soit aux USA ou ailleurs concernant (consternant ?  ) les MB et MBP.

Du coup je deviens de plus en plus réticent... mais j'ai quand même besoin d'un portable. Je ne peux pas attendre les prochaines révisions de ces machines, MacOS 10.5, Mérom...

Ca devient difficile sous Mac.


----------



## cedx (27 Juin 2006)

ok ok il y a des pb mais bon, franchement, c'est comme le reste, on ne parle que des trains qui arrivent en retard, je suis d'accord que de tomber sur un mauvais cheval c'est pas drôle, mais le SAV est toujours là et puis je pense que si on faisait un site sur les sorties d'autres marque, il y aurait surement les mêmes types de critiques...


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2006)

Moi je voudrais bien en avoir un pas trop cher....mais comme le macbook noir n'a que très peu de problème voir aucun puisque je ne trouve pas de thread en citant......et bien peut etre un macbook noir.

Cependant ca fait un peu cher tout ca...... 

Avec l'apple store si je veux faire un échange je dois le renvoyer puis ils en renvoyent un autre ou bien ils m'en amènent un autre et je donne l'ancien?????

Et si je ne le veux pas les frais de retour (environ 80 euros) sont a ma charge ?? et ils remboursent également l'apple care ?????

Pharmacos


----------



## Majintode (27 Juin 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Moi je voudrais bien en avoir un pas trop cher....mais comme le macbook noir n'a que très peu de problème voir aucun puisque je ne trouve pas de thread en citant......et bien peut etre un macbook noir.
> 
> Cependant ca fait un peu cher tout ca......



Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un MacBook noir  et à part quelques reboot "tout seul", je n'ai pas de problèmes particuliers avec. C'est vraiment une magnifique machine, je l'aime ce Mac! 
(je pense que les 2Go de RAM que j'y ai mis m'aident à l'aimer... )


----------



## Majintode (27 Juin 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait plus de 24h que je suis dessus et je l'ai rebooter juste une fois apres l'install de cleardock et shapeshifter



/off topic on

Je croyais que Shapeshifter n'était pas encore compatible MacIntel...? 

/off topic off


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2006)

Ben woui, mais le problème c'est que chat échaudé...

Donc le plaisir INTENSE du déballage risque d'être éclipsé, par la paranoïa de la checkliste.

L'idéal: aller acheter sa machine à la FNAC, la tester point par point sur place, sur le comptoir des livraisons, et l'échanger immédiatement, au moindre problème, contre une 2e machine, etc.   

Ben je ne sais vraiment pas ce que je vais faire.   

J'achête, j'achête pas ?
Un MB une MBP ?


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2006)

Ben moi, j'men va attendre qu'ils aient fini de faire des progrès chez Apple.  
Tant pis pour eux. :rateau: 

Nom de nom !!!!


----------



## Majintode (27 Juin 2006)

Dommage, tu passes à côté d'une sacrée machine...


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2006)

... et de sacrés ennuis.

Pas bon ça les ennuis pour mon pov' tit cur.  

Plus sérieusement:
La loterie c'est bon quand tu gagnes. Ce qui semble être ton cas. Tant mieux pour toi.
Pas le temps de jouer.
Le travail n'attend pas.


----------



## Majintode (27 Juin 2006)

Détrompe-toi : mon MacBook chauffe (beaucoup), fais Moooooooh (souvent), m'a fait des reboot sauvages (3 fois)... Et c'est ma machine de travail! Dans mon boulot je dois avoir une machine XP, une machine OS X et une machine Linux... Et ben là j'ai les 3 en une, et rien que pour ça je suis super méga heureux. On m'aurait dit ça il y a un an... 

Donc oui les MAcTel ont des défauts, mais quand ça fait des années (pour ne pas dire décennies...) que tu utilises un PC, tu vois tout de suite que la plateforme MacTel est beaucoup, beaucoup plus stable, plus conviviale, etc, etc.
Quand à ceux qui ont un PB ou un iBook, mmhhh... attendez peu être un peu, sauf si comme moi vous avez vraiment besoin du côté multi-plateforme. 

En tout cas je n'échangerai pas mon MB contre 2 PB...


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2006)

OK.
Merci pour ton témoignage édifiant.


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2006)

Ben moi j'en ai besoin pour la rentrée, je lègue mon powerbook a ma soeur.......quand je veux et je commande le macbook......

Mon seul problème est que j'aurais un stage a éffectué donc je n'ai pas envie de me retrouver dans une ville de france et devoir l'échanger alors que je ne suis pas présent pour le récupérer de toute la journée  


Donc je pense le prendre vers mi aout
(avec peut etre une offre d'apple pour la rentrée......))
 

Mon dilemne est black or white


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Juin 2006)

Les blancs ont une réputation douteuse...

A ta place j'opterais pour le côté obscur de la force.
Il y aura peut-être une révision de ces modèles à la rentrée...  
A toi de voir...


----------



## samoussa (27 Juin 2006)

y'aura sans doute pas de revb à la rentrée...trop tot, pas avant decembre à  mon avis. pâr contre, je pense que d'ici la mi aout tu seras tranquille, les problemes eventuels devraient être resolus


----------



## Yggdrasill (28 Juin 2006)

Mac à Rosny a dit:
			
		

> Les blancs ont une réputation douteuse...
> 
> A ta place j'opterais pour le côté obscur de la force.
> Il y aura peut-être une révision de ces modèles à la rentrée...
> A toi de voir...



La difference entre le blanc et le noir.... ne se situe que dans la carrosserie et le disque dur ! A l'interieur, c'est la meme chose, donc le macbook blanc a aussi peu de chance que le noir d'avoir des ennuis.
De toute facon, pas de pessisimes, on fini par voir des problemes la ou il n'y en a pas. Le macbook n'a pas plus de probleme que n'importe quel portable, voire moins. Prend un acer et on verra 
Moi non plus, je n'echangerait mon macbook contre rien.


----------



## chupastar (28 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> y'aura sans doute pas de revb à la rentrée...trop tot, pas avant decembre à  mon avis. pâr contre, je pense que d'ici la mi aout tu seras tranquille, les problemes eventuels devraient être resolus


 Avec l'arrivé d'Intel dans nos machines on est plus sûr de rien, les mises à jour du matériel risque d'être plus fréquente que ce qu'on à l'habitude de faire, concurrence directe oblige.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (28 Juin 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> La difference entre le blanc et le noir.... ne se situe que dans la carrosserie et le disque dur ! A l'interieur, c'est la meme chose, donc le macbook blanc a aussi peu de chance que le noir d'avoir des ennuis.



On est bien d'accord.
Le problème est que si souvent été "le seul" (dixit les éditeurs, ou les constructeurs) à avoir toutes sortes de problèmes en informatique, Hifi, électroménager, que je suis très réticent à acheter  qui traîne de sacrées casseroles derrière elle, alors que j'en ai besoin rapidement pour travailler.
Je suis fidèle à la Pomme depuis l'Apple II, sans avoir aucun problème hard jusqu'ici. Ma cave est pleine de machines anciennes, qui démarrent toutes au quart de tour.

Je n'ai jamais vu autant de problèmes qualité sur un Mac qu'avec les MB et MBP. Peut-être un effet pervers du Net, où tous les mécontants font remonter leurs récriminations.

Les temps changent...


----------



## laf (28 Juin 2006)

Pour ma part, je suis un certain nombre de forums traitants des pb des MB. Et malheureusement je continue de penser que cette machine n'est soit pas au point, soit mal construite, soit construite avec des pièces trop bon marché, soit les chaines de montage sont mauvaises, et sans doute un peu de tout ça à la fois.

Mon argument c'est d'une part le nb de personnes se plaignant de leur machine (on pourra répondre comme ça a déjà été fait que seul ceux qui ont des pb se plaignent et c'est vrai, mais c'est quand même des gens qui existent), ensuite, la variété des pb qu'ils rencontrent (ils ont été très bien listés par Frodon, je n'y reviens pas) montrent que ces machines ont de multiples défauts différents, ce qui ne revient pas du tout au même d'un point de vue qualité que d'avoir un seul pb sur beaucoup de machines.

Et dernière chose, si on peut croire qu'une personne qui a un pb est un cas statistiquement isolé qui ne signifie rien sur l'ensemble, le raisonnement tombe complètement à l'eau lorsque la même personne, après avoir echangé sa machine, se retrouve avec encore un ou plusieurs défauts grâves sur une nouvelle machine. Dans ce cas là, statistiquement, si les pb étaient aussi rares que certains aimeraient le croire, c'est une récurrence impossible à obtenir.

Conclusion, pour moi, le fait qu'un certain nombre d'utilisateur ai eu plusieurs fois des pb importants sur des machines différentes prouve statistiquement, que ces modèles ont beaucoup de pb. En tout cas, trop de pb en regard de ce que l'on est endroit d'attendre.


----------



## laf (28 Juin 2006)

Pour ma part, je suis un certain nombre de forums traitants des pb des MB. Et malheureusement je continue de penser que cette machine n'est soit pas au point, soit mal construite, soit construite avec des pièces trop bon marché, soit les chaines de montage sont mauvaises, et sans doute un peu de tout ça à la fois.

Mon argument c'est d'une part le nb de personnes se plaignant de leur machine (on pourra répondre comme ça a déjà été fait que seul ceux qui ont des pb se plaignent et c'est vrai, mais c'est quand même des gens qui existent), ensuite, la variété des pb qu'ils rencontrent (ils ont été très bien listés par Frodon, je n'y reviens pas) montrent que ces machines ont de multiples défauts différents, ce qui ne revient pas du tout au même d'un point de vue qualité que d'avoir un seul pb sur beaucoup de machines.

Et dernière chose, si on peut croire qu'une personne qui a un pb est un cas statistiquement isolé qui ne signifie rien sur l'ensemble, le raisonnement tombe complètement à l'eau lorsque la même personne, après avoir echangé sa machine, se retrouve avec encore un ou plusieurs défauts grâves sur une nouvelle machine. Dans ce cas là, statistiquement, si les pb étaient aussi rares que certains aimeraient le croire, c'est une récurrence impossible à obtenir.

Conclusion, pour moi, le fait qu'un certain nombre d'utilisateur ai eu plusieurs fois des pb importants sur des machines différentes prouve statistiquement, que ces modèles ont beaucoup de pb. En tout cas, trop de pb en regard de ce que l'on est endroit d'attendre.


----------



## laf (28 Juin 2006)

Pour ma part, je suis un certain nombre de forums traitants des pb des MB. Et malheureusement je continue de penser que cette machine n'est soit pas au point, soit mal construite, soit construite avec des pièces trop bon marché, soit les chaines de montage sont mauvaises, et sans doute un peu de tout ça à la fois.

Mon argument c'est d'une part le nb de personnes se plaignant de leur machine (on pourra répondre comme ça a déjà été fait que seul ceux qui ont des pb se plaignent et c'est vrai, mais c'est quand même des gens qui existent), ensuite, la variété des pb qu'ils rencontrent (ils ont été très bien listés par Frodon, je n'y reviens pas) montrent que ces machines ont de multiples défauts différents, ce qui ne revient pas du tout au même d'un point de vue qualité que d'avoir un seul pb sur beaucoup de machines.

Et dernière chose, si on peut croire qu'une personne qui a un pb est un cas statistiquement isolé qui ne signifie rien sur l'ensemble, le raisonnement tombe complètement à l'eau lorsque la même personne, après avoir echangé sa machine, se retrouve avec encore un ou plusieurs défauts grâves sur une nouvelle machine. Dans ce cas là, statistiquement, si les pb étaient aussi rares que certains aimeraient le croire, c'est une récurrence impossible à obtenir.

Conclusion, pour moi, le fait qu'un certain nombre d'utilisateur ai eu plusieurs fois des pb importants sur des machines différentes prouve statistiquement, que ces modèles ont beaucoup de pb. En tout cas, trop de pb en regard de ce que l'on est endroit d'attendre.


----------



## laf (28 Juin 2006)

Désolé, ça pas fait exprès, si un modo peut l'arranger, merci.


----------



## Frodon (28 Juin 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Mon argument c'est d'une part le nb de personnes se plaignant de leur machine (on pourra r&#233;pondre comme &#231;a a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; fait que seul ceux qui ont des pb se plaignent et c'est vrai, mais c'est quand m&#234;me des gens qui existent), ensuite, la vari&#233;t&#233; des pb qu'ils rencontrent (ils ont &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s bien list&#233;s par Frodon, je n'y reviens pas) montrent que ces machines ont de multiples d&#233;fauts diff&#233;rents, ce qui ne revient pas du tout au m&#234;me d'un point de vue qualit&#233; que d'avoir un seul pb sur beaucoup de machines.


Certes, cela dit il y a certains probl&#232;mes, parmis ceux que j'ai &#233;num&#233;r&#233;, qui ne sont pas des probl&#232;mes d&#251; &#224; la fabrication. Je peux citer notamment le Whine et le Mooo.

Dans tous les probl&#232;mes que j'ai cit&#233;, les seuls vrais probl&#232;me gr&#226;ves sont les probs avec le SuperDrive et la d&#233;coloration.

Le reste:

- Le Whine:
C'est un probl&#232;me d&#251; &#224; la nature des composants utilis&#233; pour le circuit d'alimentation du CPU. Il existait d&#233;j&#224; sur les PCs et PowerBook G4 (mais beaucoup moins audible pour ce dernier). Il apparait aleatoirement.
Il ne sera jamais corrig&#233; car pas controlable (voir citation de l'employ&#233; d'Intel sur le sujet de synth&#232;se pour plus de d&#233;tail).

- Le Mooo
C'est un probl&#232;me de r&#233;glable software de la gestion du ventilo. Ce n'est donc pas un probl&#232;me de fabrication.

- La finition 
C'est en g&#233;n&#233;ral du chipotage, car souvent c'est juste un tout petit espace de moins d'1mm que les gens rapporte. Les cas grave de finition du MacBook ca se compte sur les doigts d'une main.

- La r&#233;manence
C'est discutable car selon moi elle est la m&#234;me sur tous les MacBooks et est d&#251; aux caracteristiques de la dalle. Certains sont g&#233;n&#233;s d'autres non, et &#233;tant donn&#233; que selon moi elle est la m&#234;me sur tous les MacBooks, les personnes g&#233;n&#233;s auront beau changer leur MacBook, ils resteront g&#233;n&#233;s.

Je commence d'ailleurs &#224; me demander si j'ai bien fait de faire mes synth&#232;ses en voyant des gens comme toi qui aggravent inutilement la situation en prenant certains probl&#232;mes comme plus graves que ce qu'ils ne sont. Je pensais qu'en expliquant clairement les symptomes et causes des probl&#232;mes les gens seraient &#233;valuer leur importance &#224; leur juste valeur, mais visiblement j'avais tord.

Les seuls probl&#232;mes grave du MacBook sont le prob des SuperDrives et de la d&#233;coloration.

Mais bon de toutes fa&#231;on si tu veux jouer la s&#233;curit&#233;, tu attends encore 1 mois ou 2, et ca sera bon (sauf pour le Mooo (&#224; moins qu'un firmware SMC soit dispo d'ici l&#224, la r&#233;manence et d'&#233;ventuelle probl&#232;me minimes de finitions (comme il y en a toujours eu sur certaines unit&#233;s produite d'une production &#224; grande echelle). 

Au derni&#232;res nouvelles je n'ai pas vu de plainte sur les s&#233;ries r&#233;cemment produites (semaine 23 et plus), donc c'est bon signe. Perso en tous cas je vais m'en racheter un d&#232;s que je serais install&#233; &#224; Barcelone, car c'est une excelente machine.


----------



## groulty (28 Juin 2006)

Qu'est-ce qu'un "probl&#232;me" ?
_Un probl&#232;me est usuellement d&#233;fini comme l'occurrence d'&#233;v&#232;nements qui perturbent le fonctionnement habituel d'un syst&#232;me.

_Un synonyme de probl&#232;me est_ souci.

_Qu'est-ce qu'un souci ?_
Un souci est une pr&#233;occupation, une inqui&#233;tude. _Disons un d&#233;sagr&#232;ment !
Tout d&#233;pend donc de la tol&#233;rance et du niveau d'&#233;valuation personnelle du dit "probl&#232;me" !

Admettons qu'un probl&#232;me "_pertube le fonctionnement habituel d'un syst&#232;me_" et qu'un souci est un "_d&#233;sagr&#232;ment_".

- Les MB chauffent (trop pour certains hypocondriaques): probl&#232;me ou souci ?
- La soi-disant r&#233;manance; probl&#232;me ou souci ?
- Le mooooo du ventilo: probl&#232;me ou souci ?
- L'alim qui siffle: probl&#232;me ou souci ?
- La coque qui grince ou mal ajust&#233;e (???): probl&#232;me ou souci ?
- Les taches jaunes sur les blancs: probl&#232;me ou souci ?
- Le superdrive capricieux: probl&#232;me ou souci ?

Si vous avez r&#233;pondu "probl&#232;me" &#224; toutes les lignes, renvoyez vite votre machine chez Apple et foncez chez Carrefour o&#249; il y a en ce moment des portables PC &#224; moins de 600&#8364;. A ce prix vous n'aurez que vos yeux pour pleurer... pour de bonnes raisons cette fois.

Si c'est moit-moit, interrogez-vous sur votre niveau de tol&#233;rance et faites le tri.

Dans les autres cas, gardez la t&#234;te froide et acceptez le fait que la machine "parfaite" n'existe pas. A moins de r&#234;ver d'un portable en or massif, en titane ou autre carbone, bourr&#233;e du top de l'&#233;lectronique de la Nasa, r&#233;sistant aux chocs et aux temp&#233;ratures extr&#232;mes !

Il n'en reste pas moins que si le jaune s'&#233;tend de mani&#232;re disgracieuse et expensive ou si votre Superdrive est HS, vous &#234;tes face &#224; un probl&#232;me, un vrai de vrai, et qu'un retour au SAV est effectivement motiv&#233; et n&#233;cessaire. Et il est l&#233;gitime d'en parler pour faire r&#233;agir Apple.

Mais de gr&#226;ce, faites la part des choses et ne vous plaignez qu'apr&#232;s avoir tourn&#233; 7 fois votre langue dans la bouche. Ca devient gavant de ne lire &#224; longueur de posts que des r&#233;cits de bobologie et autres cacas nerveux d'insatisfaits chroniques. 

Si on avancait un peu, non ?


----------



## sandrine91 (28 Juin 2006)

petite question en passant 
mon macbook est parti en sav lundi ; a été réparé en angleterre hier et est reparti le même jour (rapide   )
les ordi apple sont réparés en angleterre ??:mouais:


----------



## Frodon (28 Juin 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> petite question en passant
> mon macbook est parti en sav lundi ; a été réparé en angleterre hier et est reparti le même jour (rapide   )
> les ordi apple sont réparés en angleterre ??:mouais:



Oui oui, le centre de réparation est en angleterre.


----------



## sandrine91 (28 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui, le centre de réparation est en angleterre.


 
Ok merci Frodon  je ne savais pas...:rose:


----------



## cyrilo77 (28 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Certes, cela dit il y a certains problèmes, parmis ceux que j'ai énuméré, qui ne sont pas des problèmes dû à la fabrication. Je peux citer notamment le Whine et le Mooo.
> 
> Dans tous les problèmes que j'ai cité, les seuls vrais problème grâves sont les probs avec le SuperDrive et la décoloration.
> .


 
Frodon, 
tu pourrais me dire quel est le pb exact rencontré sur le SuperDrive, et s'il touche bien les M.B ?

Merci bcp


----------



## sandrine91 (28 Juin 2006)

macbook parti lundi matin et déjà revenu ce matin !


----------



## cyrilo77 (28 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Certes, cela dit il y a certains problèmes, parmis ceux que j'ai énuméré, qui ne sont pas des problèmes dû à la fabrication. Je peux citer notamment le Whine et le Mooo.
> 
> Dans tous les problèmes que j'ai cité, les seuls vrais problème grâves sont les probs avec le SuperDrive et la décoloration.
> 
> ...


Je viens de lire ton poste tres complet sur le sujet : BRAVO
A ce sujte, j'ai eu Apple au téléphone hier. Le type m'a demandé d'enlever la batterie, de me brancher sur le secteur, d'utiliser mon M.B et d'écouter si le bruit persiste.....


----------



## chupastar (28 Juin 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire ton poste tres complet sur le sujet : BRAVO
> A ce sujte, j'ai eu Apple au téléphone hier. Le type m'a demandé d'enlever la batterie, de me brancher sur le secteur, d'utiliser mon M.B et d'écouter si le bruit persiste.....





Et la conclusion de cela? Enfin je veux dire que si il n'y a plus de bruit on en conclu quoi? Et s'il y a encore du bruit? Tu peux préciser s'il te plaît?

Moi qui pensais n'avoir aucun soucis sur le miens je viens de me rendre compte que dans un environnement silencieux j'entends ce fameux whine, il n'est plus audible quand je suis sur batterie, et quand je lance des grosses applications aussi. Rien de bien grave mais bon.


----------



## cyrilo77 (28 Juin 2006)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Et la conclusion de cela? Enfin je veux dire que si il n'y a plus de bruit on en conclu quoi? Et s'il y a encore du bruit? Tu peux préciser s'il te plaît?
> 
> Moi qui pensais n'avoir aucun soucis sur le miens je viens de me rendre compte que dans un environnement silencieux j'entends ce fameux whine, il n'est plus audible quand je suis sur batterie, et quand je lance des grosses applications aussi. Rien de bien grave mais bon.


oui... j'ai oublié la fin :
La conclu c'est que ça me saoule de le faire ce test, qu'ils connaissent surement ce probleme (je suis certainement pas le 1er à le faire remonter) et que j'ai juste envie qu'ils me disent "oui, on voit, on connait, on fait quelquechose"
Donc, j'ai juste envie de leur répondre en ce sens, sans passer par la case "je fais votre test et je vous rappelle"
En plus, pour que le bruit vienne, il faut que la batterie soit presque vide !

Question : si je leur dit que ça fait plus de bruit, ils vont penser que ça vient de la batterie n'est-ce pas ?
Conclusion : faut que le bruit persiste non ?


----------



## chupastar (28 Juin 2006)

Oui, je pense qu'il faut que le bruit persiste car le probl&#232;me ne vient pas de la batterie mais de l'alimentation du CPU...

Et quand tu es sur batterie, tu entends toujours ce bruit?

En tout cas tiens nous au courant de l'&#233;volution au niveau de l'Apple Care.


----------



## cyrilo77 (28 Juin 2006)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je pense qu'il faut que le bruit persiste car le problème ne vient pas de la batterie mais de l'alimentation du CPU...
> 
> Et quand tu es sur batterie, tu entends toujours ce bruit?
> 
> En tout cas tiens nous au courant de l'évolution au niveau de l'Apple Care.


en fait ce bruit est simple à identifier : je suis sur batterie, je ne l'entend pas.
Je charge ma batterie (je bosse donc sur secteur): là je l'entends = sifflement tres fin
Je fais bosser le process : le buit est plus fort , il se fait entendre un peu plus
Et je crois en plus, (j'ai remarqué cela, mais suis pas sur) que ça ne se passe que lorsque la batterie charge ET qu'elle est à moins de 50% de capacité....

tu vois le truc, comme c'est facile à reproduire....


----------



## Frodon (28 Juin 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Frodon,
> tu pourrais me dire quel est le pb exact rencontré sur le SuperDrive, et s'il touche bien les M.B ?
> 
> Merci bcp



Il ne touche qu'un nombre limité de MacBook, il s'agit des problème de lectures de certains CDs.

Le test préconisé pour vérifier cela est d'essayer d'importer un CD Audio complet (prendre un CD Audio bien remplit!) avec iTunes. Si le SuperDrive a le problème dont il est question ici, alors l'importation plantera avant la fin.


----------



## cyrilo77 (28 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Il ne touche qu'un nombre limit&#233; de MacBook, il s'agit des probl&#232;me de lectures de certains CDs.
> 
> Le test pr&#233;conis&#233; pour v&#233;rifier cela est d'essayer d'importer un CD Audio complet (prendre un CD Audio bien remplit!) avec iTunes. Si le SuperDrive a le probl&#232;me dont il est question ici, alors l'importation plantera avant la fin.


Parfait : ce matin j'ai justement import&#233; un CD complet vers Itunes (Nova Tune 13, c'est assez rempli non...!..?) et RAS !
Certain disent que les machines fabriqu&#233;es jusqu'&#224; semaine 22 avaient des pb, et que les num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie de ces machines commen&#231;ait par 4H6... et c'est mon cas.

Je ne sais plus quoi penser.

Par contre, c'est vrai qu'il y a bcp d'avis n&#233;gatifs sur le forum, mais qu'il faut relativiser :
Seuls ceux qui se plaignent se font entendre
et compte tenu du nombre de M.B vendus, il est normal qu'il y ait plus d'insatisfaits, mais que proportionnellement, on doit &#234;tre dans la norme.

Je rajoute, que si je "raconte" tous mes "soucis" &#231;a n'est pas pour casser su sucre sur les M.B, mais juste pour :
1. aider les autres
2. savoir si une solution existe ou contourner le pb
3. voir que je ne suis pas le seul

Mais au final, je suis tres tres content du M.B


----------



## chupastar (28 Juin 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> en fait ce bruit est simple à identifier : je suis sur batterie, je ne l'entend pas.
> Je charge ma batterie (je bosse donc sur secteur): là je l'entends = sifflement tres fin
> Je fais bosser le process : le buit est plus fort , il se fait entendre un peu plus
> Et je crois en plus, (j'ai remarqué cela, mais suis pas sur) que ça ne se passe que lorsque la batterie charge ET qu'elle est à moins de 50% de capacité....
> ...



Ah... c'est un peu différent de ce que j'ai alors, il y a un léger sifflement quand je suis sous secteur et que je ne fais pas trop bosser le processeur. Quand je suis sur batterie je n'entends rien. Mais rien de très gênant en tout cas.


----------



## Frodon (28 Juin 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Certain disent que les machines fabriquées jusqu'à semaine 22 avaient des pb, et que les numéro de série de ces machines commençait par 4H6...



Tous les numéros de séries des MacBook fabriqués en 2006 commence par 4H6 

Ce qui est important c'est les deux chiffres ensuite, exemple: 4H6*19* ==> fabriqué la semaine 19 de l'année 2006.


----------



## cyrilo77 (28 Juin 2006)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Ah... c'est un peu différent de ce que j'ai alors, il y a un léger sifflement quand je suis sous secteur et que je ne fais pas trop bosser le processeur. Quand je suis sur batterie je n'entends rien. Mais rien de très gênant en tout cas.


Mais quand tu fais bosser ton processeur, le sifflement n'augmente pas ????


----------



## cyrilo77 (28 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Tous les numéros de séries des MacBook fabriqués en 2006 commence par 4H6
> 
> Ce qui est important c'est les deux chiffres ensuite, exemple: 4H6*19* ==> fabriqué la semaine 19 de l'année 2006.


Ah ben merci pour l'ifo !
4H6*21 *pour moi ....
j'aurais tant aimé que ce soit plutot 23 (si ce qui se dit est vrai...)


----------



## chupastar (28 Juin 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais quand tu fais bosser ton processeur, le sifflement n'augmente pas ????



Non, il stoppe complètement.
Par exemple si je ne fait rien il y a un léger sifflement, si je lance photoshop, le bruit s'arrête le temps que l'application se lance. Ensuite ça revient si je ne travail pas sous toshop.


----------



## laf (28 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Je commence d'ailleurs à me demander si j'ai bien fait de faire mes synthèses en voyant des gens comme toi qui aggravent inutilement la situation en prenant certains problèmes comme plus graves que ce qu'ils ne sont. Je pensais qu'en expliquant clairement les symptomes et causes des problèmes les gens seraient évaluer leur importance à leur juste valeur, mais visiblement j'avais tort.




Je ne pense pas plus agraver inutilement la situation que toi tu ne la minimises. 
Je tente de rester objectif. Quand un certain nombre d'utilisateurs sont obligés de renvoyer leur MB pour la deuxième, voire la troisième fois, je dis qu'il y a un gros pb. Et je prétends aussi que si le SAV Apple fait aussi peu de difficulté à changer les machines, c'est que même eux, contrairement à toi, estiment que le ou les problème sont suffisemments importants ou sérieux pour remplacer les machines sans discuter. Cela n'enlève rien à la qualité du SAV en question par ailleurs.


----------



## gondawa (28 Juin 2006)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Non, il stoppe complètement.
> Par exemple si je ne fait rien il y a un léger sifflement, si je lance photoshop, le bruit s'arrête le temps que l'application se lance. Ensuite ça revient si je ne travail pas sous toshop.


 

j'avais un probleme identique sur un portable acer. je laissais winamp en pause et ca ne le faisait plus


----------



## Frodon (29 Juin 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas plus agraver inutilement la situation que toi tu ne la minimises.
> Je tente de rester objectif.



Mais moi aussi. Rester objectif c'est non seulement ne pas laisser de cot&#233; les d&#233;fauts, mais aussi ne pas leur donner trop d'importance quand il n'en ont pas.
Je ne minimises donc pas les d&#233;fauts (je suis le premier &#224; en parler!), mais je ne leur donne pas plus d'importance qu'ils n'en ont et je les pr&#233;sentes tel qu'ils sont en r&#233;alit&#233;.



> Quand un certain nombre d'utilisateurs sont oblig&#233;s de renvoyer leur MB pour la deuxi&#232;me, voire la troisi&#232;me fois, je dis qu'il y a un gros pb.



Ces cas ne sont pas tr&#232;s nombreux, tu l'avouera (J'en ai m&#234;me pas recens&#233; une dizaine sur tous les forums que je visite).

Par contre contrairement &#224; ce que tu crois, les cas de r&#233;currence j'en ai toujours vu quelque soit le produit, aussi bien pour des produits d'informatique (Sony PSP, Sony PS2, XBox, XBox 360, PCs, Macs...etc) que sur des produits courant (machines &#224; laver...etc) ou encore les voitures, et cela surtout si le produit est r&#233;cemment sorti.

C'est parce que je vois ca depuis toujours que je suis moins cat&#233;gorique que toi sur la question. Il n'est pas anormal de voir de la r&#233;currence, mais il faut que cela reste rare et en g&#233;n&#233;ral ca diminue au fur et &#224; mesure que la production est rod&#233;e. C'est me semble t'il le cas ici, c'est rare.

Et y'aura toujours des cas o&#249; la r&#233;currence pourra arriver, par exemple si tu veux un &#233;cran LCD sans pixels morts, car ce probl&#232;me ne sera jamais &#224; 100% v&#233;rifi&#233; (car ca coute trop cher) et il y aura toujours un risque, m&#234;me s'il est faible, de tomber sur un &#233;cran LCD avec des pixels morts plusieurs fois de suite. 
Est ce que pour autant cela veut dire que les &#233;crans LCD ne sont pas au point?



> Et je pr&#233;tends aussi que si le SAV Apple fait aussi peu de difficult&#233; &#224; changer les machines, c'est que m&#234;me eux, contrairement &#224; toi, estiment que le ou les probl&#232;me sont suffisemments importants ou s&#233;rieux pour remplacer les machines sans discuter. Cela n'enl&#232;ve rien &#224; la qualit&#233; du SAV en question par ailleurs.



Oui et non, &#224; ce que j'ai lu, au contraire ils discutent sur un certain nombre des probl&#232;mes qu'ils consid&#232;rent "dans les specs" (Whine et Mooo principalement), mais comme ils n'ont pas de toute fa&#231;on pas le choix, car ils se sont engag&#233; &#224; remplacer (ou rembourser) la machine si la demande est faite dans les 15 jours apr&#232;s l'achat, tu peux te faire remplacer la machine en insistant un peu, m&#234;me s'ils essaient de discuter . Et aux Etats Unis ils vont jusqu'&#224; te faire payer un prix de restockage s'ils consid&#232;rent que la demande n'est pas justifi&#233;e.

En conclusion:

Je ne nie pas que les probl&#232;mes existent, au contraire, tu as bien vu, puisque tu en a fais r&#233;f&#233;rence, que j'ai fait des synth&#232;ses sur la question.
Donc oui les probl&#232;mes existent et ils ne faut pas les minimiser.

Mais quand on lit ton post on a l'impression qu'ils y a vraiment beaucoup de gens touch&#233;s. Tu vas m&#234;me jusqu'&#224; dire que la machine (en g&#233;n&#233;ral) n'est pas au point (si c'&#233;tait le cas tous les MacBook aurait des probl&#232;mes).
C'est un peu vite oublier de consid&#233;rer tous les gens content sachant que plus de 500 000 MacBook ont &#233;t&#233; vendu, je pense que si la machine n'&#233;tait pas au point et si la r&#233;currence de ces probl&#232;mes &#233;tait si r&#233;pandu, ca se verrait bien plus.

Donc oui y' a des probl&#232;mes, et oui c'est g&#233;nant pour tous ceux qui sont touch&#233;s, mais il faut quand m&#234;me pas mettre de cot&#233; tous ceux qui sont content qui sont une large majorit&#233;. Et les cas de r&#233;currence sont plut&#244;t rares et diminueront au fur &#224; mesure que la production sera rod&#233;e.

Cela dit, toute personne prudente attends toujours quelques mois apr&#232;s la sorti d'un produit avant de l'acheter. N'importe qu'elle consommateur un minimum averti sait qu'acheter un produit trop rapidement apr&#232;s sa sorti, c'est plus risqu&#233; car il peut avoir des probl&#232;mes de jeunesse. On le voit r&#233;guli&#232;rement avec les voitures, consoles de jeux...etc, et plus pres de nous on l'a vu avec les premiers MacBook Pro et MacBook (sans parler des Powerbook Alu, iMac G5....etc).

Donc quand on ach&#232;te un produit r&#233;cemment sorti il faut s'attendre &#224; ce qu'il y ai plus de risque de tomber sur des probl&#232;mes de jeunesses, et &#234;tre pr&#234;t &#224; accepter d'avoir plus de risque d'avoir &#224; faire &#233;changer la machine. C'est quelque chose de connu et de malheureusement classique...


----------



## samoussa (29 Juin 2006)

les problemes de jaunissement de la coques sont apparement pris en compte par apple maintenant; Voir accueil macG


----------



## laf (29 Juin 2006)

Frodon, je te suis sur la majeure partie de ton argumentation. Je pense que nos sentiments sur la question sont assez proches même si nous l'exprimons différemment. 

Quand je dis le MB n'est pas au point, cela ne signifie pas qu'il est mal né et qu'il est à refaire. Je suis même persuadé que c'est une excellente machine. Pour moi, cela signifie qu'il est insuffisament au point pour l'instant, et qu'il est probablement sorti trop tôt. Le pression commerciale oblige parfois (voire souvent) des entreprises à sortir des produits avant qu'ils ne soient totalement aboutis. Et cela arrive même dans des domaines où les conséquences sur les utilisateurs peuvent être beaucoup plus grâve que de simples renvois chez le SAV.

A ce jour, pour moi, l'achat de cette machine n'est pas opportun. Demain, on verra.

En attendant, effectivement certains défauts n'en sont pas et d'autres vont sans doute être très rapidement résolus mais pour moi, la chaleur excessive, la rémanence quand elle est visible, les problème de batteries, les trainées noires sur certains écrans (je ne parle pas de pixel morts mais de véritable traces), et j'en oublie sont de réels pb. Alors, j'attends.

Par ailleurs concernant ton exemple de dalle LCD. Un produit peut-être parfaitement au point d'un point de vue technologique et en même temps être mal fabriqué ou avec des composants trop bons marchés qui diminuent ses qualités. Attention de ne pas confondre mise au point et fabrication au rabais parce que les financiers sont passés par là et ont découvert un gisement d'économies potentielles.

Conclusion pour moi : wait and see.


----------



## Marvin_R (29 Juin 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, effectivement certains défauts n'en sont pas et d'autres vont sans doute être très rapidement résolus mais pour moi, la chaleur excessive, la rémanence quand elle est visible, les problème de batteries, les trainées noires sur certains écrans (je ne parle pas de pixel morts mais de véritable traces), et j'en oublie sont de réels pb. Alors, j'attends.



Chaleur excessive ? Avec des processeurs de plus en plus puissants, n'est-ce pas là le prix à payer ?
Et puis, par rapport au PB 12" sur lequel on pouvait faire cuire un oeuf, le MB est raisonnable.

Après tu parles de problèmes spécifiques à quelques machines, je crois que sur ce forum, j'ai du voir passer un SEUL cas de traces noires sur l'écran. Et puis les batteries, malheureusement, ça touche toutes les marques, Apple n'y peut pas grand chose.


----------



## Frodon (29 Juin 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Frodon, je te suis sur la majeure partie de ton argumentation. Je pense que nos sentiments sur la question sont assez proches m&#234;me si nous l'exprimons diff&#233;remment.
> 
> Quand je dis le MB n'est pas au point, cela ne signifie pas qu'il est mal n&#233; et qu'il est &#224; refaire. Je suis m&#234;me persuad&#233; que c'est une excellente machine. Pour moi, cela signifie qu'il est insuffisament au point pour l'instant, et qu'il est probablement sorti trop t&#244;t. Le pression commerciale oblige parfois (voire souvent) des entreprises &#224; sortir des produits avant qu'ils ne soient totalement aboutis. Et cela arrive m&#234;me dans des domaines o&#249; les cons&#233;quences sur les utilisateurs peuvent &#234;tre beaucoup plus gr&#226;ve que de simples renvois chez le SAV.
> 
> A ce jour, pour moi, l'achat de cette machine n'est pas opportun. Demain, on verra.


Nous sommes donc d'accord.



> En attendant, effectivement certains d&#233;fauts n'en sont pas et d'autres vont sans doute &#234;tre tr&#232;s rapidement r&#233;solus mais pour moi, la chaleur excessive


 Malheureusement pour toi, mais ce d&#233;faut n'&#233;tant pas un probl&#232;me, le CPU du MacBook fonctionnant dans les niveau de temp&#233;rature pr&#233;vus par Intel, il est dans les normes et donc y'a pas de raison particuli&#232;re &#224; ce qu'Apple change quoique ce soit.

A noter que le MacBook, durant les 15 jours o&#249; j'en ai eu un, chauffait moins au niveau de la coque (mais pas du CPU) que mon actuel PowerBook G4 1.25GHz donc tout est relatif.



> la r&#233;manence quand elle est visible


Ca comme je l'ai dit, je pense qu'elle est la m&#234;me sur tous les MacBook et d&#251; aux specs de la dalle LCD utilis&#233;e, apr&#232;s le fait qu'elle soit visible ou non ca d&#233;pend si tu y fais attention ou non, mais quiconque qui y fait attention peut la voir sur tous les MacBooks. A voir si Apple va changer de dalle plus tard... mais j'en doute car cela g&#232;ne tr&#232;s peu de gens et les minorit&#233;s ont malheureusement toujours tort.



> les train&#233;es noires sur certains &#233;crans (je ne parle pas de pixel morts mais de v&#233;ritable traces)


A tiens celui-l&#224; j'en ai pas entendu parl&#233;, ca se manifeste comment exactement?



> Par ailleurs concernant ton exemple de dalle LCD. Un produit peut-&#234;tre parfaitement au point d'un point de vue technologique et en m&#234;me temps &#234;tre mal fabriqu&#233; ou avec des composants trop bons march&#233;s qui diminuent ses qualit&#233;s.


Oui, cela dit dans le cas des pixels morts des dalles LCD, hors quelques dalles de mauvaise qualit&#233;, ca n'est ni d&#251; &#224; une mauvaise fabrication, ni d&#251; &#224; des composants tr&#232;s bon march&#233;. Cela vient de la fa&#231;on dont fonctionnent les &#233;crans LCDs , c'est &#224; dire le fait qu'il y a un transistor par pixel, chacun d'entre eux pouvant potentiellement d&#233;faillir.


----------



## laf (29 Juin 2006)

Voici le lien, en fait 2 pb sont relaté, celui des traits noirs est à la fin : 
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=175545

En ce qui concerne la chaleur, ce n'est pas tant la tempé du CPU qui m'inquiète puisqu'Intel dit que c'est étudié pour mais plutôt, la résitance de tous les composants qui se trouvent à proximité et qui eux, à la longue risquent d'en souffrir. Quand au confort sur les genoux, c'est effectivement pénible. Ne crois-tu pas que les Méroms seront moins chauds?


----------



## Frodon (29 Juin 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Voici le lien, en fait 2 pb sont relat&#233;, celui des traits noirs est &#224; la fin :
> http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=175545


Ah CE probl&#232;me?:







C'est un probl&#232;me purement software, qui apparait quand la m&#233;moire virtuelle s&#233;curis&#233;e est activ&#233;e. Il apparait plus souvent sur les machines &#224; m&#233;moire vid&#233;o partag&#233;e, mais il a &#233;galement &#233;t&#233; constat&#233; sur un iMac G5.

SOLUTION DEFINITIVE: D&#233;sactiver la m&#233;moire virtuelle s&#233;curis&#233;e dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes "S&#233;curit&#233;"... Et voil&#224;!!!


----------



## juanbreizh (29 Juin 2006)

salut tout le monde,
j'ai acheté un macbook il y a 14 jours à la fnac, je lui ai mis 2Go de Ram...
Bref jusque là le bonheur... tout marche bien et c'est genial !

Sauf que depuis tout à l'heure, il refuse obstinement de demarrer.... en 14 jours :-(

Heureusement qu'à la fnac on a 15 jours pour essayer  donc je vais aller le changer tout de suite... oufff (mais un peu decu quand meme)


----------



## chupastar (29 Juin 2006)

Ta m&#233;moire elle date de quand? Peut &#234;tre que &#231;a vient d'elle et non de l'ordinateur...


----------



## samoussa (29 Juin 2006)

je viens de recevoir mon troisieme et DERNIER macbook blanc 2ghz. Grosso modo mes 2 echanges n'ont rien changé. Meme remanence (je me fais une raison, même les mbook pro en ont alors...) coque interne decollée à gauche et au dessus de l'isight mais j'ai maintenant assez de recule pour savoir que ce n'est pas redibitoire. La verité est que ça reste UNE BOMBE et voila. Je pense avoir fait le tour de la prod.  et pouvoir attester que c'est là le critère de qualité qu'apple s'est fixé pour cette machine bien plus qu'un simple defaut de jeunesse. 
Quant au noir j'en ai vu dans plusieurs enseinges et la qualité à ce que j'ai pu en juger est exactement la même. Alors vu que je prefere le blanc...
C'est donc la fin de mon combat et speciale dedicace à stjohnperse qui attend encore le siens et à "monsieur Frodon" pour ses posts très eclairés.


----------



## Frodon (29 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> je viens de recevoir mon troisieme et DERNIER macbook blanc 2ghz. Grosso modo mes 2 echanges n'ont rien changé. Meme remanence (je me fais une raison, même les mbook pro en ont alors...) coque interne decollée à gauche et au dessus de l'isight mais j'ai maintenant assez de recule pour savoir que ce n'est pas redibitoire. La verité est que ça reste UNE BOMBE et voila. Je pense avoir fait le tour de la prod.  et pouvoir attester que c'est là le critère de qualité qu'apple s'est fixé pour cette machine bien plus qu'un simple defaut de jeunesse.
> Quant au noir j'en ai vu dans plusieurs enseinges et la qualité à ce que j'ai pu en juger est exactement la même. Alors vu que je prefere le blanc...
> C'est donc la fin de mon combat et speciale dedicace à stjohnperse qui attend encore le siens et à "monsieur Frodon" pour ses posts très eclairés.



Bon cela semble donc confirmer ce que je pensais, c'est à dire que la rémanence est présente sur TOUS les MacBooks, mais c'est juste que certains la remarque et pas d'autre.


----------



## chupastar (30 Juin 2006)

Ben franchement sur le miens je ne vois aucune r&#233;manence! Par exemple l&#224; je suis sur un ordinateur avec &#233;cran cathodique, je secou la fen&#234;tre, ben &#231;a fait exactement pareil que sur mon MacBook! Non, il n'y a pas de r&#233;manence sur tous les MB...


----------



## cedx (30 Juin 2006)

je suis désolé mais moi non plus y'en a pas


----------



## pepito (30 Juin 2006)

bonjour 
moi j ai ce fameux macbook depuis 2 jours et rien a signaler pour le moment a part le fameux bruit MOooooo MOoooo. "desolé pour cette question en + mais on verifi ou la temperature du cpu?"nouveau sur mac désolé.
sinon il est de la semaine serie 24 et je n ai pas encore de decoloration et j espere ne pas en avoir.


----------



## Frodon (30 Juin 2006)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Ben franchement sur le miens je ne vois aucune r&#233;manence! Par exemple l&#224; je suis sur un ordinateur avec &#233;cran cathodique, je secou la fen&#234;tre, ben &#231;a fait exactement pareil que sur mon MacBook! Non, il n'y a pas de r&#233;manence sur tous les MB...



Ca c'est impossible, tous les &#233;crans ont de la r&#233;manence, sur les CRT elle est tr&#232;s tr&#232;s faible, et les LCDs ont eux toujours un peu plus de r&#233;manence que les CRT, et cela m&#234;me les meilleurs LCDs, c'est quelque chose de connu et v&#233;rifi&#233;, et aucun &#233;cran n'&#233;chappe &#224; cela  

Donc l'&#233;cran LCD de ton MacBook, comme tous &#233;cran LCD ne fait forc&#233;ment pas exactement comme ton CRT, il remane forc&#233;ment, au moins un peu, plus que ton CRT. Mais ca se voit rarement &#224; l'oeil nu, ce qui explique que tu ai l'impression que c'est exactement pareil alors que ca ne l'est pas .

A noter que je ne penses pas que sur le MacBook on puisse parler de r&#233;manence, car ca ne se voit pas (enfin plus difficilement) en secouant une fen&#234;tre rapidement ou en utilisant quelque chose (par exemple un jeu) qui affiche avec un framerate elev&#233;. Il faut au contraire aller assez lentement (mais pas trop quand m&#234;me  )... La r&#233;manence, sauf erreur de ma part, ca se voit au contraire en allant tr&#232;s vite (car c'est l'&#233;cran qui n'arrive pas &#224; suivre la rapidit&#233; de rafra&#238;chissement &#233;lev&#233;e qui lui est demand&#233;e).

Cela dit, c'est pas parce que vous ne la voyez pas que vous n'avez pas ce comportement, comme c'est pr&#233;cis&#233; sur le site qui parle de ce ph&#233;nom&#232;ne sur les iMac 20", c'est tr&#232;s difficilement d&#233;celable (sauf si on l'a d&#233;j&#224; remarqu&#233; une fois, apr&#232;s on le vois beaucoup plus facilement), et donc beaucoup de gens peuvent l'avoir mais ne jamais le remarquer... 
Mais c'est &#224; confirmer, si ca n'est pas le fonctionnement normal de l'&#233;cran de tous les MacBooks, alors Samoussa n'a franchement pas de chance...

Je vous recommande d'ailleurs de ne surtout pas chercher &#224; le d&#233;celer si vous n'avez encore rien remarquez de vous m&#234;me, ca serait dommage de chercher la petite b&#234;te alors que vous &#234;tes pleinement satisfait actuellement... D'autant que c'est tr&#232;s certainement le fonctionnement normal de cet &#233;cran.


----------



## Frodon (30 Juin 2006)

pepito a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> moi j ai ce fameux macbook depuis 2 jours et rien a signaler pour le moment a part le fameux bruit MOooooo MOoooo. "desolé pour cette question en + mais on verifi ou la temperature du cpu?"nouveau sur mac désolé.
> sinon il est de la semaine serie 24 et je n ai pas encore de decoloration et j espere ne pas en avoir.



Il faut un petit logiciel de mesure de température tel que Temperature Monitor: http://www.bresink.de/osx/TemperatureMonitor.html


----------



## gondawa (30 Juin 2006)

pepito a dit:
			
		

> il est de la semaine serie 24 et je n ai pas encore de decoloration et j espere ne pas en avoir.


 

marrant, qui aimerai en avoir?


----------



## laf (1 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Je pense avoir fait le tour de la prod.  et pouvoir attester que c'est là le critère de qualité qu'apple s'est fixé pour cette machine bien plus qu'un simple defaut de jeunesse.




Si c'est bien le cas, que ce ne sont pas des pb de jeunesse et qu'ils ne seront donc pas solutionnés, je ne suis pas prêt d'en acheter un. A 1100 modèle de base (sans SD) + la RAM quasi obligatoire, il faudra un autre niveau de qualité pour me convaincre, je suis désolé.


----------



## Frodon (1 Juillet 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est bien le cas, que ce ne sont pas des pb de jeunesse et qu'ils ne seront donc pas solutionn&#233;s, je ne suis pas pr&#234;t d'en acheter un. A 1100&#8364; mod&#232;le de base (sans SD) + la RAM quasi obligatoire, il faudra un autre niveau de qualit&#233; pour me convaincre, je suis d&#233;sol&#233;.



L'as tu vu et essay&#233; en vrai au moins? Car si non, comment peux tu savoir si le niveau de qualit&#233; te convient ou pas?


----------



## fredintosh (1 Juillet 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est bien le cas, que ce ne sont pas des pb de jeunesse et qu'ils ne seront donc pas solutionnés, je ne suis pas prêt d'en acheter un. A 1100 modèle de base (sans SD) + la RAM quasi obligatoire, il faudra un autre niveau de qualité pour me convaincre, je suis désolé.


Je vois dans ta signature que tu as comme moi un iBook G3, sauf que je viens de remplacer le mien par un MacBook. Même si ça reste subjectif, j'ai essayé ici de dresser la liste des + ou des - du MacBook par rapport à son prédécesseur. Tu peux rester sur ton iBook si tu veux, c'est encore une bonne machine quoique obsolète pour bien des nouvelles applis, mais le MacBook apporte quand même un nombre considérable d'avantages par rapport à l'iBook, y compris l'écran dont tu sembles craindre les défauts.


----------



## laf (1 Juillet 2006)

J'ai lu ta contribution, très intéressante, merci. Je suis absolument convaincu que le MB est nettement meilleur que l'i-book en termes de caractéristiques et de performances. Aucune discussion là dessus. Je pense même qu'avec 2 GB de RAM, il doit être terrible. Mon pb n'est pas là mais dans la qualité de fabrication et dans le choix des composants opéré par Apple.

Pour répondre à Frodon, oui, je l'ai essayé et vu sous toutes ses coutures à la Fnac St Germain 2 jours après sa sortie. Tu vois qu'il m'interesse. Sur les 2 modèles, le seul pb apparent que j'ai pu constater est la chauffe excessive des machines pour très très peu de sollicitations. Ceci étant, je ne me base pas sur 2 modèles pour me faire une opinion mais sur les nombreux posts d'utilisateurs ici présents, et ailleurs. Quand je vois Samoussa à sa 3ème machine toujours pas clean, je préfère attendre. Et si ça ne doit pas progresser, je ne l'achèterai pas, c'est tout. Je n'ai pas envie d'échanger mon i-book certe vieillissant mais fiable et bien fini contre une machine séduisante sur le papier mais qui risque fort de me décevoir sur sa qualité. 

De plus, je me connais, s'il y a bien quelquechose que je déteste, c'est d'avoir à faire avec les SAV.


----------



## Marvin_R (1 Juillet 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Quand je vois Samoussa à sa 3ème machine toujours pas clean, je préfère attendre. Et si ça ne doit pas progresser, je ne l'achèterai pas, c'est tout. Je n'ai pas envie d'échanger mon i-book certe vieillissant mais fiable et bien fini contre une machine séduisante sur le papier mais qui risque fort de me décevoir sur sa qualité.



Des tas de gens ont déjà acheté un MB et en sont satisfait. On se focalise sur certaines unités comportant des défauts en oubliant que la grande majorité n'en a pas.
Je n'ai pas entendu parler de vagues de retour pour le MB. Avec 500 000 machines vendues, on ne peut pas juger de la qualité de la fabrication sur quelques cas évoqués sur ce forum.
Ceci étant dit, il ne faut pas nier les problèmes, seulement il faudrait éviter de les amplifier.


Au sujet des dalles LCD, personnes n'a comparé celle du MB avec celles des portables PC équivalents. Ces dernières sont si bonnes que ça ? Avant de critiquer les critères de qualité d'Apple, pensez à vérifier ce qui existe ailleurs.


----------



## laf (1 Juillet 2006)

Tu sembles connaitre les chiffres. Alors, 500 000 machines vendues, ok, combien de retours? Quelqu'un le sait-il ici?


----------



## Frodon (1 Juillet 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Tu sembles connaitre les chiffres. Alors, 500 000 machines vendues, ok, combien de retours? Quelqu'un le sait-il ici?



Selon des connaissances qui travaillent chez des revendeurs, tr&#232;s peu de retour, ils ne sont pas plus nombreux que la normale selon eux...

Tu peux aussi consulter les retours des consommateurs sur les sites des grandes enseignes tel que la FNAC. Sur ce dernier je n'ai pas vu un seul mauvais avis, la moyenne la plus basse est de 9/10 pour le MacBook noir o&#249; une personne a mis 7/10 &#224; cause du prix injustifi&#233;. Pourtant je m'attendais &#224; voir au moins un t&#233;moignage d'une personne touch&#233; par un des probl&#232;mes dont ont a discut&#233;, et bien non... Et ce n'est pas parce que la FNAC ferait des filtrage, au contraire ils n'en font pas, j'ai vu de nombreuses fois des avis n&#233;gatifs (y compris des 0/10) sur d'autres produits.

Tu peux aussi faire une recherche sur "MacBook reviews" sur Google et consulter les tonnes de sites qui offrent aux consommateur la possibilit&#233; de donner leur avis (CNET & co).

Cela fait relativiser... A trop lire les forums d'aide comme celui de MacG on a l'impression qu'il y a beaucoup de MacBook &#224; probl&#232;me... Mais est ce bien le cas en r&#233;alit&#233;? Rien n'est moins s&#251;r...

Apr&#232;s il reste raisonnable d'attendre quelques mois pour &#233;viter les &#233;ventuels probl&#232;mes de jeunesses. Dans probl&#232;mes de jeunesses, j'exclus donc tous ce qui d&#233;pend de l'appr&#233;ciation et de l'exigeance subjective de l'utilisateur tel que savoir si la qualit&#233; de l'&#233;cran te convient, car le seul moyen de savoir si cela te convient c'est d'essayer par toi m&#234;me car chacun &#224; sa propre appreciation et ses propres exigences sur ces questions.


----------



## laf (2 Juillet 2006)

Conclusion, j'attends.

Penses-tu que Apple proposera un écran mat plus tard sur ses MB?

Penses-tu que les proc Merom chaufferont moins?


----------



## Marvin_R (2 Juillet 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Conclusion, j'attends.
> 
> Penses-tu que Apple proposera un écran mat plus tard sur ses MB?



Tu risques d'attendre longtemps. Des machines avec des problèmes, ça existera toujours. 

Pour les écrans, vu que la très grande majorité des portables PC ont des écrans brillants, et que sa présence n'a pas l'air de faire baisser les ventes sur le MB, il parait peu probable qu'Apple fasse machine arrière. Surtout que ça augmente les coûts de proposer les 2 options.
C'est dommage, j'aurais bien aimé avoir le choix comme sur le MBP.


----------



## samoussa (2 Juillet 2006)

en tout cas, apres 3 jours passés avec mon 3eme mb, plus de moooo comme sour les autres,par contre l'alim gresille...:mouais:


----------



## koyot3 (2 Juillet 2006)

bref a première vue les macbook ont quelques soucis...
nul n'est parfait
étant habitué au pc, je peux dire que nombreux sont les pc windows a avoir des pb....

cependant, la question reste: faut-il ou non acheté maintenant un macbook ???


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

Excusez moi, j'ai Istat Nano et il ne veut pas m'indiquer la temperature du processeur ...

Je vais dans l'onglet avec le symbole de thermometre et rien


Depuis tout a l'heure j'ai ce Mooo et discontinu, c'est penible ...


----------



## Cornelius (3 Juillet 2006)

koyot3 a dit:
			
		

> bref a première vue les macbook ont quelques soucis...
> nul n'est parfait
> étant habitué au pc, je peux dire que nombreux sont les pc windows a avoir des pb....
> 
> cependant, la question reste: faut-il ou non acheté maintenant un macbook ???



Après 3 semaines d'utilisation intensive, mon seul souci reste ce superdrive qui foire sur certains CD's rayés. Pour le reste, c'est la meilleure machine que j'aie jamais possédé. Fiable, stable, belle, performante. C'est la perfection.


----------



## koyot3 (3 Juillet 2006)

j'aimerais bien m'en achté un, mais au vu de ce qui est dit, ca décourage un peu ....


je sais pas s'il faut attendre ou non ...


----------



## cyrilo77 (3 Juillet 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi, j'ai Istat Nano et il ne veut pas m'indiquer la temperature du processeur ...
> 
> Je vais dans l'onglet avec le symbole de thermometre et rien
> 
> ...


Au début, (1ère utilisation) le mien ne me donnait ni la température, ni la batterie.
Je crois que la température est venue pares un redémarrage
sinon, une tres bonne appli pour la temp c'est Intel Coreduotemp,
j'ai plus le lien en tete, mais tu dois le trouver tres facilement, c'est assez fiable

Quoi qu'il en soit, même si mon Widget fonctionne maintenant, j'ai conservé les deux !
voili


----------



## cyrilo77 (3 Juillet 2006)

koyot3 a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerais bien m'en achté un, mais au vu de ce qui est dit, ca décourage un peu ....
> 
> 
> je sais pas s'il faut attendre ou non ...


 
après c'est juste une histoire d'appréciation, mais je comprends que quand tu vois les posts, ça t'effraie, maintenant, dis toi qu'ils en ont vendu énormément, alors si les autres machines rencontrent 1% de problèmes, si tu ramenes ce 1% aux nombres d'exemplaires de M.B vendus.....

Ensuite, il faut mettre de coté ce qui est génant, de ce qui est une anomalie...
Le bruit des ventilo et le grésillement, je les ai et j'attends un échange.
Mais serieusement, si je n'avais pas pu obtenir mon échange, je ne me serais pas fait plus de soucis : c'est clairement de la gene.

Et puis, plus tu avances dans le temps, plus les "dafauts" de jeunesse seront réparés.

au final, j'en suis tres tres content du M.B.

un dernier conseil : fais toi ta propre opinion en fonction des élements que tu liras. J'avais le même problème que toi, mais c'est impossible (et c'est normal) de savoir quoi penser : les uns seront contents, les autres non.

Dis nous tout de même ce que tu décides de faire.....


----------



## koyot3 (3 Juillet 2006)

je me doute bien qu'il y a plus de mécontents sur ces posts que des contents...
ce qui n'ont rien a redire ne vont pas se forcer a venir en parler....

en prenant le dicton "nul n'est parfait" et au vu de ma réduction en tant qu'étudiant,   je crois que je vais craquer dans les semaines qui viennent....

j'espere ne pas avoir de soucis, mais en tout cas le SAV a l'air efficace au vu des messages ...


----------



## cyrilo77 (3 Juillet 2006)

koyot3 a dit:
			
		

> je me doute bien qu'il y a plus de mécontents sur ces posts que des contents...
> ce qui n'ont rien a redire ne vont pas se forcer a venir en parler....
> 
> en prenant le dicton "nul n'est parfait" et au vu de ma réduction en tant qu'étudiant,  je crois que je vais craquer dans les semaines qui viennent....
> ...


Es tu allé voir le prix proposé par l'offre BNP PARIBAS ?
250 euros de réduction  :
www.bnpparibas.net

Offre Give me 5


----------



## koyot3 (3 Juillet 2006)

bah le probleme c'est que sur leur offre, ca ne concerne que un seul mb et il ne correspond pas à celui que je voudrais (1 go de ram)...

déjà plus de 6% de reduc, je vais pas pousser quand meme...:love:


----------



## pickwick (3 Juillet 2006)

koyot3 a dit:
			
		

> bah le probleme c'est que sur leur offre, ca ne concerne que un seul mb et il ne correspond pas à celui que je voudrais (1 go de ram)...:



rien ne t'empêche de commander la RAM ailleurs et de revendre tes deux barrettes de 256 mo sur ebay ou ailleurs..... l'offre BNP est trés intéressante


----------



## koyot3 (3 Juillet 2006)

pour la ram ouai ca peut le faire ...
mais pour le processeur : je veux le 2 et il propose le 1,82 et c'est pas le bon lecteur de cd aussi...
ca fait un peu beaucoup a changé quand même ....

mais bon c'est vrai que c'est tentant dommage que je sois pas client BNP...

les réductions étudiants plus l'aide de ma fac me permette de faire plus de gain que avec bnp....


----------



## cyrilo77 (4 Juillet 2006)

pickwick a dit:
			
		

> rien ne t'empêche de commander la RAM ailleurs et de revendre tes deux barrettes de 256 mo sur ebay ou ailleurs..... l'offre BNP est trés intéressante


Salut,

je compte changer de RAM et acheter sur Macway, qui a de tres bon prix.
une question : tu as déjà pu vendre ta RAM d'origine sur Ebay ?
et si oui, quel prix stp ?

Merci


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Il faut un petit logiciel de mesure de temp&#233;rature tel que Temperature Monitor: http://www.bresink.de/osx/TemperatureMonitor.html




en parlant de chauffe des macbook allez lire le manuel vous verrez qu'il ne faut pas utiliser le portable sur ses genoux (pages 116)

edit :


----------



## samoussa (4 Juillet 2006)

apparement apple reconnait officielement le probleme de jaunissement sur la coque des premiers macbook et procède au remplacement de celle ci. voir macbidouille : 
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2006-07-04/#13052


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2006)

la news est incompl&#232;te et viens d'&#234;tre mise a jour, de plus Apple n'a pas communiqu&#233; d'information aux centre de maintenance a sujet


----------



## Frodon (4 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de chauffe des macbook allez lire le manuel vous verrez qu'il ne faut pas utiliser le portable sur ses genoux (pages 116)
> 
> edit :



Oui enfin après chacun fait ce qu'il veut, personnellement j'ai trouvé que le MacBook n'est pas plus désagréable à utiliser sur les genoux qu'un AluBook 1.25GHz, au contraire.


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2006)

a not&#233; aussi que la m&#234;me mention appara&#238;t dans le manuel des macbookpro


----------



## kennymac (4 Juillet 2006)

koyot3 a dit:
			
		

> pour la ram ouai ca peut le faire ...
> mais pour le processeur : je veux le 2 et il propose le 1,82 et c'est pas le bon lecteur de cd aussi...
> ca fait un peu beaucoup a changé quand même ....
> 
> ...



Le MacBook que propose o2i, en association avec la BNP, est un 2 GHz et avec le superdrive 
C'est le MacBook du "milieu" parmis les 3 proposés par Apple... celui à 1299.


----------



## iBapt (5 Juillet 2006)

Salut,
Mon seul problème avec mon MacBook est que de temps en temps mon clavier et trackpad ne réagissent plus.
Cela m'est arrivé 1 ou 2 fois, mais aujourd'hui, imposible de rétablir le contrôle (les premières fois en touchant un peut partout sur le clavier, cétait revenu), obligé d'arrêter et redémarer.
Quelqu'un a eu le même problème?


----------



## MacDavid (5 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous...

Est ce que les problemes évoqués ici à propos du MB se retrouvent avec le MBP (sifflement, bruit, chaleur, remanence, traits noirs)?

Merci!


----------



## Cornelius (6 Juillet 2006)

Moi ça ne m'est jamais arrivé avec le clavier mais le trackpad ne répond pas immédiatement _parfois. _En fait je crois que c'est normal, mais ce que tu décris est plutôt inquiétant..


----------



## fredintosh (6 Juillet 2006)

Cornelius a dit:
			
		

> Moi &#231;a ne m'est jamais arriv&#233; avec le clavier mais le trackpad ne r&#233;pond pas imm&#233;diatement _parfois. _



Cela me le faisait aussi jusqu'&#224; ce que je d&#233;coche dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences trackpad : "Ignorer les utilisations accidentelles du trackpad".


----------



## samoussa (6 Juillet 2006)

MacDavid a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour &#224; tous...
> 
> Est ce que les problemes &#233;voqu&#233;s ici &#224; propos du MB se retrouvent avec le MBP (sifflement, bruit, chaleur, remanence, traits noirs)?
> 
> Merci!


n'exagerons pas. Tous ces problemes arrivent episodiquement sur certains macbooks. Moi j'ai proc&#233;d&#233; &#224; 2 echanges pour cause de remanence. Cela n'a rien chang&#233; mais tous les lcd en ont m&#234;me des macbok pro &#224; 2500 euros alors...
Pour le reste il ne chauffe pas plus qu'un autre dual core. Et peut &#234;tre m&#234;me moins qu'un powerbook 12" selon certains. Moi, sur mes trois macbooks, les 2 premiers faisaient le fameux moooo qui sera corrig&#233; avec une maj du firmware mais d&#233;ja c'etait tres silencieux; Celui ci ne le fait pas, seule l'alim siffle un peu quand il est en charge et que je m'en sers en m&#234;me temps. Quand je dis siffle, c'est plutot un gresillement que je n'entends que l'oreille quasi coll&#233;e &#224; l'alim ce qui n'arrive pas souvent  
j'en suis tres mais alors tres content


----------



## Cornelius (6 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Cela me le faisait aussi jusqu'à ce que je décoche dans les préférences trackpad : "Ignorer les utilisations accidentelles du trackpad".



Aaaaaaah.....ouaaaais!!! merci!!


----------



## emy648 (6 Juillet 2006)

iBapt a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Mon seul problème avec mon MacBook est que de temps en temps mon clavier et trackpad ne réagissent plus.
> Cela m'est arrivé 1 ou 2 fois, mais aujourd'hui, imposible de rétablir le contrôle (les premières fois en touchant un peut partout sur le clavier, cétait revenu), obligé d'arrêter et redémarer.
> Quelqu'un a eu le même problème?


 
moi j'ai eu certaines touches qui ne réagissaient plus (la touche backspace et espace)...au début c'est arrivé une, deux fois de maniere assez espacées dans le temps. puis c est devenu quasi permanent! maintenant je ne sais pas si ton probleme est vraiment identique au mien, je crois que nous sommes plutot des cas isolés!


----------



## samoussa (6 Juillet 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai eu certaines touches qui ne r&#233;agissaient plus (la touche backspace et espace)...au d&#233;but c'est arriv&#233; une, deux fois de maniere assez espac&#233;es dans le temps. puis c est devenu quasi permanent! maintenant je ne sais pas si ton probleme est vraiment identique au mien, je crois que nous sommes plutot des cas isol&#233;s!


Alors emy648, toujours du cot&#233; obscure de la force? Pas c&#233;d&#233; de nouveau au plaisir d'un macbook?


----------



## koyot3 (6 Juillet 2006)

kennymac a dit:
			
		

> Le MacBook que propose o2i, en association avec la BNP, est un 2 GHz et avec le superdrive
> C'est le MacBook du "milieu" parmis les 3 proposés par Apple... celui à 1299.


 

ah wouai jme suis planté ...
il y a que la ram qui diffère....

je gagne plus en étant étudiant que en ouvrant un compte a la bnp...


----------



## emy648 (6 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Alors emy648, toujours du coté obscure de la force? Pas cédé de nouveau au plaisir d'un macbook?


 
oh non!! d'autant plus que ma demande de remboursement a été faite le 16 juin, ordi embarqué le 20, arrivé le 22 au dépot des pays bas; a partir de là on m'avait dit qu'il fallait 5 à 7 jours ouvrés pour que je récupère mon argent... eh bien on est le 6 juillet et je n'ai toujours pas mon fric!!   bref, je suis plus dégoutée que jamais! J'ai de nouveau du téléphoner à l'apple store, où j'ai l'impression de tomber sur des gens qui s'en foutent complètement! Enfin, la bonne femme m'a dit que ma demande avait bien été enregistrée et que je devais (encore) attendre 3 à 5 jours avant d'avoir mon argent sur mon compte bancaire... Si ce n'est pas fait dans ce dernier délai, je crois que j'intente une action en justice, parce que là ca commence a bien faire!


----------



## samoussa (6 Juillet 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> oh non!! d'autant plus que ma demande de remboursement a été faite le 16 juin, ordi embarqué le 20, arrivé le 22 au dépot des pays bas; a partir de là on m'avait dit qu'il fallait 5 à 7 jours ouvrés pour que je récupère mon argent... eh bien on est le 6 juillet et je n'ai toujours pas mon fric!!   bref, je suis plus dégoutée que jamais! J'ai de nouveau du téléphoner à l'apple store, où j'ai l'impression de tomber sur des gens qui s'en foutent complètement! Enfin, la bonne femme m'a dit que ma demande avait bien été enregistrée et que je devais (encore) attendre 3 à 5 jours avant d'avoir mon argent sur mon compte bancaire... Si ce n'est pas fait dans ce dernier délai, je crois que j'intente une action en justice, parce que là ca commence a bien faire!



Je suis moi même plutot déçu de l'applestore. Mon macbook marche nickel...enfin !! cela dit je ne sais pas si je réitererai une commande par l'applestore.


----------



## koyot3 (6 Juillet 2006)

bah m**** moi qui voulait commandé par l'apple store....
sinon ou peut-on trouver des magasins qui modifient le mac (ram, dd..) hormis sur paris et marseille ???

quelqu'un connait pas un bon magasin du côté du 60 ou du 80 ??


----------



## cedx (7 Juillet 2006)

pour la ram et le dd, à part si tu es une grosse brute, il suffit d'un tourne vis crussiforme assez petit et un torx n°8 pour le dd et c'est fait en 2mn chrono...c'est même décrit sur le site d'apple... pas besoin de payer TRES CHER pour ce genre d'intervention


----------



## gondawa (8 Juillet 2006)

Moi j'entend assez fort le WHINE le soir quand tout le monde des gens normaux dorment et que je rentre du boulot...

Dés lors j'ai installé un tit plugin 

SSHMBP


sur le site ils disent que ca n'est que pour les MBP première génération.

Mais bon j'ia lu ca trop tard  lol J'ai installé ce tit soft ... Et la le bruit c'est arrêté NET.

Le cpu tourne tj comme avant. le bruit en moins.


Dites moi toujours ceux qui l'ont testé si ca a résolus leur problemes .. car sur le long terme je ne sais pas encore répondre.

En tous cas ca a l'air po mal


----------



## captain castor (12 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,
Je vais bient&#244;t switcher de pc &#224; mac, dois je tenter le macbook ou me mettre &#224; la recherche d'un des rare ibook disponible sur le march&#233;?


----------



## samoussa (12 Juillet 2006)

captain castor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je vais bientôt switcher de pc à mac, dois je tenter le macbook ou me mettre à la recherche d'un des rare ibook disponible sur le marché?


macbook of course.


----------



## bertrand (12 Juillet 2006)

captain castor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je vais bientôt switcher de pc à mac, dois je tenter le macbook ou me mettre à la recherche d'un des rare ibook disponible sur le marché?


Prends un powerbook 12 pouces, il en reste (peut-être) quelques uns chez CLG. Je te promets le bonheur parfait. J'en ai reçu un depuis deux jours ! Sinon un Ibook 12 (il en reste davantage) ou 14 avec de la ram au max ça sera très bien aussi, ou un PBook 15, un peu moins portable cependant.
Quand au macbook toujours patraque ... refuse l'arnaque !
Bertrand


----------



## fredintosh (12 Juillet 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> Prends un powerbook 12 pouces, il en reste (peut-&#234;tre) quelques uns chez CLG. Je te promets le bonheur parfait. J'en ai re&#231;u un depuis deux jours ! Sinon un Ibook 12 (il en reste davantage) ou 14 avec de la ram au max &#231;a sera tr&#232;s bien aussi, ou un PBook 15, un peu moins portable cependant.
> Quand au macbook toujours patraque ... refuse l'arnaque !
> Bertrand


Petite question, Bertrand : prendre un powerbook 12 pouces n'est pas forc&#233;ment un mauvais choix, mais la question est : &#224; quel prix l'as-tu achet&#233; ?
Car si c'est au prix du MacBook, c'est plut&#244;t &#231;a l'arnaque...
Mais si c'est franchement moins cher, pourquoi pas...

Je pr&#233;cise que j'ai un MacBook blanc 2GHz avec 2Go de RAM dont je suis pleinement satisfait, et qui remplace tr&#232;s avantageusement mon iBook G3. Ca, je m'y attendais.

Mais j'ai eu une dr&#244;le de surprise &#224; laquelle je m'attendais moins : mon MacBook surpasse &#233;galement tr&#232;s largement mon iMac G5 rev B 2GHz avec 2Go de RAM. Pour le m&#234;me travail (passage entre les applis, gros calculs, VLC, garageband...), mon MacBook est beaucoup plus r&#233;actif que mon iMac, et surtout, mon MacBook reste silencieux contrairement &#224; mon iMac qui ventile comme un h&#233;lico (tout en servant de radiateur).
Alors, quand j'entends bertrand parler d'arnaque &#224; propos du MacBook, eh bien je suis super content de m'&#234;tre fait "arnaquer", &#231;a vaut le coup.

Attention, je ne dis pas que tout est parfait sur le MacBook, la chaleur est en effet un point n&#233;gatif, mais globalement, &#224; prix &#233;gal ou quasi &#233;gal, je ne vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t de revenir &#224; une machine plus ancienne tant les avantages du MacBook compensent ses petits d&#233;sagr&#233;ments.


----------



## captain castor (12 Juillet 2006)

Merci de vos conseil, mais la confusion est encore l&#224;...macbook, ibook? Il me faut absolument un ultraportable, ce qui est cher en pc, et j'ai plus besoin de mac os que de xp...mon budget ne d&#233;passant pas 1100 euros, mac book ou ibook convenaient parfaitement.

Mais je ne dois pas &#234;tre dans la bonne cat&#233;gorie pour parler de ce sujet. En tout cas merci de l'acceuil des "Macaysiens" plus sympa que dans le monde du pc


----------



## AKA_Fred (13 Juillet 2006)

> Alors, quand j'entends bertrand parler d'arnaque &#224; propos du MacBook, eh bien je suis super content de m'&#234;tre fait "arnaquer", &#231;a vaut le coup.
> 
> Attention, je ne dis pas que tout est parfait sur le MacBook, la chaleur est en effet un point n&#233;gatif, mais globalement, &#224; prix &#233;gal ou quasi &#233;gal, je ne vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t de revenir &#224; une machine plus ancienne tant les avantages du MacBook compensent ses petits d&#233;sagr&#233;ments.



CQFD... 


Edit : Un post constructif est un post qui ne ressemble pas au mien...
D'ailleurs, je complete :


franchement, f&#244; pas deconner, les macbooks sont largement &#224; des ann&#233;es lumi&#232;re des ibooks, non ? 
Alors quand on a 1100 euros a mettre dans un portable, qu'on utilise un peu windoz et beaucoup mac osx et que par dessus tout, on veut une machine performante qui ne nous fera pas pester passqu'il f&#244; attendre 3 plombes le render du dernier plugin qui dechire, on attend 2 mois, on met 200 euros de plus et on commande une bouillotte Macbook... nan mais


----------



## Cornelius (13 Juillet 2006)

Il n'y a aucune raison valable de ne pas commander un MacBook. Tu es ici dans un forum, c'est comme un h&#244;pital, les gens viennent se plaindre de leurs probl&#232;mes, maladies et blessures. Donc forc&#233;ment &#231;a laisse une image n&#233;gative. T'inqui&#232;tes pas, prends un MacBook je te garantis bien du plaisir. L'informatique va tellement vite qu'il est idiot d'acheter une machine d&#233;j&#224; d&#233;pass&#233;e. Le MacBook te promet d'assurer les 10 prochains syst&#232;mes OS de Mac, pas ton iBook !!


----------



## captain castor (13 Juillet 2006)

Merci.  Je convient bien du fait que les forum sont la pour discuter de nos problème et heureusement qu'ils existent. Mon premier choix, avant que je ne m'aperçoive de l'arrivée du macbook (et donc du départ du ibook) était le ibook.  Maintenant par chez moi il n'y plus d'ibook, il n'y en a plus sur le store non plus, même pas en refurb. Alors je me rabat sur la fnac près de chez moi, et sur le macbook en espérant ne pas me planter... Je vous tiens au courant dans les cas (les bons comme les mauvais). Peut être qu'Apple conquiérera un nouveau fan...  A bientôt


----------



## samoussa (13 Juillet 2006)

voici 2 semaines que j'ai mon macbook n°3 (apres 2 echanges) et ma diode de touche majuscule a un faux contact. Elle ne s'allume plus que tres rarement  .

J'y crois pas. J'appelle, et ils m'en envoyent un. Seulement prob. d'approvisionnement donc retard dans la livraison Grrrrr....j'en peux plus


----------



## Frodon (13 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> voici 2 semaines que j'ai mon macbook n°3 (apres 2 echanges) et ma diode de touche majuscule a un faux contact. Elle ne s'allume plus que tres rarement  .
> 
> J'y crois pas. J'appelle, et ils m'en envoyent un. Seulement prob. d'approvisionnement donc retard dans la livraison Grrrrr....j'en peux plus



Tu as essayé de jouer au loto?  Cela dit pas sûr que ca marche parce que pour gagner au loto il faut de la chance, toi tu as de la malchance


----------



## kennymac (13 Juillet 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Tu as essayé de jouer au loto?  Cela dit pas sûr que ca marche parce que pour gagner au loto il faut de la chance, toi tu as de la malchance



Justement.... en temps normal, il doit perdre comme presque tout le monde.
Donc la, il devrait gagner


----------



## samoussa (13 Juillet 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Tu as essay&#233; de jouer au loto?  Cela dit pas s&#251;r que ca marche parce que pour gagner au loto il faut de la chance, toi tu as de la malchance


j'enrage, j'ai eu plus de problemes avec ce mb en 6 semaines qu'avec mes 2 autres mac en 4 ans 



			
				kennymac a dit:
			
		

> Justement.... en temps normal, il doit perdre comme presque tout le monde.
> Donc la, il devrait gagner


A mediter...


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Juillet 2006)

Di di di samoussa !

C'est un noir ton 3eme macbook ????

Ne me dites pas que les noirs ont aussi des problèmes.... 


Pharmacos


----------



## samoussa (13 Juillet 2006)

non blanc. Maintenant je peux te mettre en relation avec des gens qui ont eu des problemes avec des mb noirs.


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Juillet 2006)

Il ya beaucoup de problèmes avec les macbook noirs ??

Ou bien c'est kifkif bourrico ?


----------



## samoussa (13 Juillet 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Il ya beaucoup de probl&#232;mes avec les macbook noirs ??
> 
> Ou bien c'est kifkif bourrico ?


c'est kifkif, maintenant moins de fabriqu&#233;s donc moins de vendus, donc moins de problemes declar&#233;s


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Juillet 2006)

et forcément les problèmes seront corrigés après ..... 

Tu vas passer du coté obscur de la force si ce blanc t'énèrve ou bien tu restes accro aux blanc ??


----------



## samoussa (13 Juillet 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> et forcément les problèmes seront corrigés après .....
> 
> Tu vas passer du coté obscur de la force si ce blanc t'énèrve ou bien tu restes accro aux blanc ??


Je m'accroche au blanc. Le noir ressemble à un Dell :rateau: Et puis 200 euros de plus pour une coque noire, non merci, je prefère de la ram en plus


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Juillet 2006)

C'est vrai tout ca  

Mais bon il est beau le noir mais il est beau aussi le blanc.......
je ne sais pas lequel prendre  :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## samoussa (13 Juillet 2006)

le mieux c'est de les voir en vrai et de craquer pour l'un ou l'autre.


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Juillet 2006)

C'est vrai mais a la fnac de clermont ils n'ont que le blanc.....pour l'instant....
Sinon pour la ram ? il vaut mieux l'acheter ailleurs que sur l'apple store ?
C'est vraiment facile a installer ou je devrai faire une quête sur macG pour trouver un macbookuser chevronné qui me fera ca gentiment ???


----------



## samoussa (13 Juillet 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai mais a la fnac de clermont ils n'ont que le blanc.....pour l'instant....
> Sinon pour la ram ? il vaut mieux l'acheter ailleurs que sur l'apple store ?
> C'est vraiment facile a installer ou je devrai faire une quête sur macG pour trouver un macbookuser chevronné qui me fera ca gentiment ???


Si 1 go te suffit alors l'applstore est tres, bien, par contre si tu veux 2 go alors regarde ailleurs c'est bcp moins cher.


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Juillet 2006)

Parce que mon petit dada a moi ce serait peut etre
en plus de mac OS X (peut etre leopard si il sort début septembre...)
se sera de tout faire sur MacOS et d'avoir Parrallels pour mettre windows et programmer
avec Delphi (en  pascal).

A par ce je ne pense pas avoir besoin de 2 Go de ram ? si ?

Et sinon faire tourner quelques soft on PC  

Mais bon PC : le moins possible.
   

Parce que avec l'ofup : 1194 le 2Ghz, je met un HD de 80 (parce que 60 c'est léger)
on arrive a 1241 euros.

Puis si 1 Go de ram : 1333 euros, et si 2 Go j'en parle pas c'est trop cher.....


----------



## samoussa (13 Juillet 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Parce que mon petit dada a moi ce serait peut etre
> en plus de mac OS X (peut etre leopard si il sort début septembre...)
> se sera de tout faire sur MacOS et d'avoir Parrallels pour mettre windows et programmer
> avec Delphi (en  pascal).
> ...


ça me semble bien. Avec l'offre apple on campus, si tu y a droit (ça depend de ta fac) tu le touche à 1274 avec 80 go de DD et 1 go de ram.

pour la liste des facs c'est par ici : 
http://www.apple.com/fr/aoc/


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Juillet 2006)

Et bien la faculté de pharmacie de clermont ferrand n'est pas dans la liste ;'(

Bon ben on fera avec l'ofup
A ton avis 2Go me seront ils utile ou c'est du confort un peu cher ?

Parce quee si dans 2 ans je veux upgrader il faudra quand meme que je revende les 2 512 puis racheter 2x1Go ??


----------



## samoussa (13 Juillet 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Et bien la faculté de pharmacie de clermont ferrand n'est pas dans la liste ;'(
> 
> Bon ben on fera avec l'ofup
> A ton avis 2Go me seront ils utile ou c'est du confort un peu cher ?
> ...


ça c'est claire maintenant combien vaudront 2go dans 2 ans. Maintenant 2 go dan le commerce valent bcp moin cher que chez apple. (environ 220 euros). Moi j'ai pris un go, et je fais tourner sans pb mes softs de pao, du montage video et tout...perso ça me suffit


----------



## Marvin_R (14 Juillet 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> A ton avis 2Go me seront ils utile ou c'est du confort un peu cher ?
> 
> Parce quee si dans 2 ans je veux upgrader il faudra quand meme que je revende les 2 512 puis racheter 2x1Go ??



Dans 2 ans, le format de la RAM aura encore changé, (la DDR3 arrive bientôt), donc les barrettes actuelles auront beaucoup baissé.
En tout cas, évites Apple pour la RAM, surtout pour les barrettes de 1Go, 500 les 2Go alors que tu peux trouver facilement la même chose pour 200 chez un revendeur.
Et le changement de RAM est vraiment facile, on en a déjà parlé dans ce forum.

Pour la RAM, tout dépend de ce que tu fais, mais 1Go pour OSX, c'est bien, surtout si tu fais tourner plusieurs programmes en même temps. Mais si tu veux utiliser Parallels et Windows, tu vas devoir allouer au moins 512Mo à ce dernier. Donc, à mon avis, 1Go pour utiliser OSX et XP en même temps, c'est pas assez.
A moins de fermer tous tes programmes sous OSX pour libérer la RAM, mais dans ce cas, la formule Parallels perd un peu de son intérêt : autant utiliser Bootcamp, qui lui est gratuit.


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Juillet 2006)

Ok donc je vais peut etre penser à 2 Go a m'installer manually.

Petite question HD : 80 c'est bien ou il faut que je garde 60 et que je le change aussi moi même pour le porter à 100 Go

Parce que 20 Go pour MacOsX à l'aise, 10 Go pour XP with parrallels.....il reste 50Go sur un 80 ce qui devrait me suffir.

Mes calculs sont bon ??


Mâââârci de toutes ce réponses


----------



## samoussa (14 Juillet 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Ok donc je vais peut etre penser à 2 Go a m'installer manually.
> 
> Petite question HD : 80 c'est bien ou il faut que je garde 60 et que je le change aussi moi même pour le porter à 100 Go
> 
> ...


En fait sur 80 go il te reste 74 de dispo. Tu compte 10 go pour osx (apres allegement), il te reste 64. Si tu alloues 10 go à windaub, alors il reste un peu plus de 50 go. 
Moi je serais toi je prendrais un 80 gigots et je reflechirais à un DD ext. par la suite.


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Juillet 2006)

Yep c'est vrai
de toute facon j'ai deja un 120 Go en 3,5" en externe
et j'ai récupéré le hd de mon pc cramé donc 40 Go en 2,5"

On fera avec 80 on the macbook


----------



## captain castor (14 Juillet 2006)

Je vois que vous parlez de disuqe dur externe, comme dans quelques jours je vais commander mon MacBook sur apple education (quelqu'un l'a t-il fait? Comment contrôlent-il t-il le fait que l'on soit étudiant?), je voudrai pouvoir utiliser mon ancien disque externe qui à été utilisé sous windows auparavant...est il possible de récupéré mes données musique etc? Ou je rêve les yeux ouvert en dormant debout?  Futur Macuser (mais pas encore)


----------



## groulty (14 Juillet 2006)

Captain Castor: ce qu'il y a de bien avec OsX (entre autres) c'est qu'il est capable d'ouvrir TOUTES les unit&#233;s de stockage format&#233;es Windaube: USB et DD. Elle est pas belle la vie ?

*Alors n'h&#233;sites plus: c'est un MacBook qu'il te faut.*

Moi j'utilise le mien depuis un mois et demi sans l'ombre du d&#233;but d'un soup&#231;on de souci, que ce soit en utilisation ludique priv&#233;e qu'en service intensif pro. J'utilise par exemple ProTools (http://www.digidesign.com/) 6 &#224; 12 heures par jour et Pyramix (http://merging.com/) de temps en temps sous Win. 

Ma maginfique b&#232;te tourne comme un poisson dans l'eau. Elle chauffe comme il se doit car elle p&#233;dale plus vite qu'une horloge suisse. Son &#233;cran "r&#233;manante" que je n'ai rien vu. Elle avale et recrache TOUS les CDs que je lui propose (sauf peur-&#234;tre ceux mal gaul&#233;s par ma faute). Elle "mooo mooo" tellement soft que je dois &#234;tre sourd (sans doute) ! L'alim est chaude quand elle charge, un peu comme moi quand je mange, point.

Bref QUE DU BONHEUR !
N'en d&#233;plaise aux grincheux patent&#233;s du bureau des pleurs.

Amicalement.


----------



## Marvin_R (14 Juillet 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Parce que 20 Go pour MacOsX à l'aise, 10 Go pour XP with parrallels.....il reste 50Go sur un 80 ce qui devrait me suffir.



Une précision pour Parallels. Lorsque tu définis une taille pour la "partition" de windows, il s'agit en fait d'une taille maximale. Ca veut dire que si, par ex., tu as définis une taille de 10Go et que tu n'utilises que 5Go, le fichier créé par Parallels, et qui contient Windows, ne pésera que 5Go sur ton disque.

Ensuite, si tu installes les Parallels Tools, tu pourras créer un dossier d'échange qui sera accessible par les deux systèmes. Ca évite d'avoir 2 copies d'un même fichier sous XP et OSX. Le tout sans passer par un disque dur externe en FAT32.


----------



## mac loose (14 Juillet 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Dans 2 ans, le format de la RAM aura encore changé, (la DDR3 arrive bientôt), donc les barrettes actuelles auront beaucoup baissé.
> En tout cas, évites Apple pour la RAM, surtout pour les barrettes de 1Go, 500 les 2Go alors que tu peux trouver facilement la même chose pour 200 chez un revendeur.
> Et le changement de RAM est vraiment facile, on en a déjà parlé dans ce forum.
> 
> ...



donc les barrettes que l'on peut trouver sur ebay ou dans le commerce même si elles ne sont pas estampillées apple ou qu'elles ne figurent pas dans les marques proposées par apple on peut les prendre quand même? 

car il m'avait emblé que certains parlaient de griller les slots de mémoire en utiliant du no name ou du pas apple????


----------



## Marvin_R (14 Juillet 2006)

mac loose a dit:
			
		

> donc les barrettes que l'on peut trouver sur ebay ou dans le commerce même si elles ne sont pas estampillées apple ou qu'elles ne figurent pas dans les marques proposées par apple on peut les prendre quand même?
> 
> car il m'avait emblé que certains parlaient de griller les slots de mémoire en utiliant du no name ou du pas apple????



Dans mon cas, j'ai pris de la Corsair Value Select. C'est en fait des barrettes noname que Corsair a testé avant de vendre sous son nom. Et mes barrettes marchent impec.

Il me semble qu'à une époque, les Mac étaient très sensibles quant à la qualité de la RAM, mais maintenant ça semble moins le cas. Si certains "vétérans" peuvent confirmer ou infirmer ça. 
Il vaut toujours mieux éviter la noname, mais l'architecture des mac étant maintenant très semblable à celle des PC, il me semble qu'une barrette fonctionnant bien avec les seconds fonctionnera également avec les premiers. Disons qu'avec une noname, tu as plus de chances de tomber sur une barrette défectueuse, ou une incompatibilité avec ton ordi.

Chez MacWay, par exemple, tu payes peut-être plus cher, mais tu as l'assurance que les barrettes sont compatibles avec ton Mac.


----------



## AKA_Fred (14 Juillet 2006)

> Chez MacWay, par exemple, tu payes peut-être plus cher, mais tu as l'assurance que les barrettes sont compatibles avec ton Mac.



Macway etant le seul actuellement à proposer des barettes de 1Go certifiées macintel à 104 euros ttc la pièce.
2Go pour 208 contre 500 sur l'apple store...


----------



## captain castor (15 Juillet 2006)

ok merci groulty, je vais donc fermé mon choix sur un macbook. a bientôt


----------



## mac loose (15 Juillet 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Dans mon cas, j'ai pris de la Corsair Value Select. C'est en fait des barrettes noname que Corsair a testé avant de vendre sous son nom. Et mes barrettes marchent impec.
> 
> Il me semble qu'à une époque, les Mac étaient très sensibles quant à la qualité de la RAM, mais maintenant ça semble moins le cas. Si certains "vétérans" peuvent confirmer ou infirmer ça.
> Il vaut toujours mieux éviter la noname, mais l'architecture des mac étant maintenant très semblable à celle des PC, il me semble qu'une barrette fonctionnant bien avec les seconds fonctionnera également avec les premiers. Disons qu'avec une noname, tu as plus de chances de tomber sur une barrette défectueuse, ou une incompatibilité avec ton ordi.
> ...




ok ben écoutes je prends conseil

car il est vrai que je trouve que 512mo c'est un peu juste pour cette bête


----------



## scls19fr (30 Juillet 2006)

Tu peux trouver une liste des défauts constaté (pas nécessairement généralisé) sur
http://www.appledefects.com/wiki/index.php?title=MacBook


----------



## nepto (4 Août 2006)

Génial...je viens de me rendre compte hier soir lors un surf dans un silence total, que mon macbook avait le Mooo (vous savez le ventilo qui s'allume et s'éteint), alors ça plus le whine ça fait beaucoup...


----------



## captain castor (4 Août 2006)

Salut,
Moi j'ai eu un pixel mort au bout de 7 jours, et je n'ai pas pu profiter des 14 jours pour renvoi satisfait ou rembourser car en déplacement. Bon, je le prend avec philosophie, ce fichu pixel étant sur le côté.

Pour le reste j'en suis très content, bootcamp est très utile (en tout cas pour moi) et pour mes compression vidéo je passe de 3h30 pour 1h30 de vidéo avec un pentium M 740 (1,73ghz) à 1h30 avec ce core duo 1,83ghz (sous windows parce que j'ai pas trouvé de logicile de compression vidéo aussi complet que celui que j'ai, qui est gratuit de surcroît).

C'est un monstre de puissance et d'esthétisme qui me satisfait grandement, par contre je ne sais pas si je dois acheter l'apple care en premier ou la ram? La ram pour l'instant c'est supportable (512 mo), donc je pense acheter un apple care de trois ans et 2go de ram un peu plus tard en fonction de mes finances.

Bon à part les dalle qui ne m'inspirent pas une confiance totale (j'ai vu mieux pour une réputation moindre), "tout est bon à prendre il n'y a rien à jeter"

Seul regret, le superdrive qui n'est pas en série, huereusement que je ne grave quasiment jemaisn de DVD. A ce propos, tout les graveur de DVD externe sont compatible Mac OS X ou il faut faire bien attention qu'il soit mentionné dans les OS requis?
Où trouver une liste des compatibilité?
J'ai vu un graveur dvd lg double couche pour 59 euros par chez moi, il n'en reste que trois boite, j'ai l'impression que c'est une affaire, mais comme OS X n'est pas mentionné dans les OS requis je n'ose pas le prendre. A moins que la compatibilité soit indiquée seulement pour les logiciels fournis (InCD 4, Néro 6 etc) ?

Merci de vos indications


----------



## laf (4 Août 2006)

Perso, j'ai eu un lite-on, j'ai maintenant un pionner, no problemo niveau compatibilité, mais avec un port FW. Pour le reste, sais pas.


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Août 2006)

Normalement il n'y a aucun problème, quelque soit la marque.....enfin sauf contre indication, comme on dit dans mon métier


----------



## captain castor (4 Août 2006)

Ok,

Ben je vais voir avec mes finance pour ce mois ci et je vous tiens au courant.*

Merci bien


----------



## nepto (4 Août 2006)

J'ai pas envie de faire un nouveau topic inutilement, pensez-vous qu'il est trop tot pour contacter le sav d'Apple suite (pour ma part) aux probl&#232;mes de whine, de moo et d'importation cd, Au risque d'avoir un autre macbook d&#233;fectueux ?

J'ai l'impression que la plupart des probl&#232;mes ne sont pas r&#233;gl&#233;s totalement.


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Août 2006)

Tu m'attristes et me fait peur pour l'achat du mien......

Perso je contacterais le SAV. Mieux vaut échanger de machine


----------



## nepto (4 Août 2006)

Ouai mais le problème, c'est que je risque d'avoir d'autre soucis avec un macbook différent, j'ai regardez un peu partout dans les topic retour de sav, pas mal de gens on fait plusieurs échange de macbook !!

Ben bonne chance pour l'achat de ton macbook, je précise qu'avant d'acheter le mien j'avais déja fait le tour des défaillances dans divers topic, quelle surprise quand j'ai vu que j'étais aussi concerné par le whine, le moo et le problème d'importation cd sous iTunes.


----------



## captain castor (4 Août 2006)

Personnellement je pense que tu peux demander à échanger ton macbook, mais comme apple est apparamment en vacance et les stock étant apparamment rare, tu devras attendre je pense.

Concernant le graveur de dvd externe, le type que j'ai vu pour me renseigner me déconseil de l'acheter car il ne serait apparamment pas du tout compatible. Je ne sais pas quoi en penser et pour info, voici de quel graveur je parle :

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Ordinat...couche-16X-LG-GSA2164D-USB-2-0-Black-Bulk.htm

et comme je peux l'avoir à 10 euros de moins, je me suis dit que ça valait un peu le coup quand même...

Si quelqu'un a eu une experience Mac os X.4.6 et LG, je le remercie de m'en faire part 

Quand au nouvelles série de macbook, apparamment le problème de wine et de moo sont corrigé, je viens d'avoi le miens, et un ami l'a acheté il y a deux jour, aucun de ces problme n'est répertorié? Seule la dalle ne respire pas la qualité, mais c'est mon avis personnel.


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Août 2006)

captain castor a dit:
			
		

> Quand au nouvelles série de macbook, apparamment le problème de wine et de moo sont corrigé, je viens d'avoi le miens, et un ami l'a acheté il y a deux jour, aucun de ces problme n'est répertorié? Seule la dalle ne respire pas la qualité, mais c'est mon avis personnel.


 
C'est vrai cette info ???????
Ca a été confirmé ???????????


----------



## captain castor (4 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai cette info ???????
> Ca a été confirmé ???????????



Non, ça n'est pas confirmé, mais observé. Les dernière série sont exemptes de moo, en tout cas les deux derniers macbook que j'ai eu entre les mains. 
Pas de whine non plus...mais cela reste qu'une observation.


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Août 2006)

et une observatiob sur 2 mac book...........


----------



## Marvin_R (4 Août 2006)

Bah, tu sais, certaines rumeurs sur les défauts du MB ont été lancées avec à peine plus de témoignages...

Faut pas oublier que la majorité de MB n'a pas de problème.


----------



## nepto (4 Août 2006)

c'est quand même drôle le hasard, parce que je venais sur ce forum pour me renseigner sur le macbook en me disant la même chose, au final celui que j'ai eu a 3 défauts.


----------



## Frederic.C (4 Août 2006)

parce que trop d'avis négatis qui decouragent.

Je viens de switcher il y'a un mois pour un MacBook noir, j'ai ajouté de la RAM pour 2 Go.
Depuis 10 ans que je suis sur PC, je n'ai JAMAIS eu un tel *plaisir* à utiliser un outil informatique !

Mon macbook noir il Mooo. Si l'on écoute de la musique ou qu'il y'a un bruit de fond ça n'est pas génant du tout.
La charnière de l'écran grince un peu, c'est un peu embetant mais finalement c'est pas rédibitoire.
Oui il est chaud... mais qu'est ce qu'il est puissant aussi !!!

Je l'utilise en lieu et place de mes 2 ordis, mon perso à la maison qui est vieux, et celui du boulot qui est une tour, Dell d'a peine un an et qui est censé etre tres puissant. 
Je n'ai pas testé encore en condition réelles, mais j'ai vraiment l'impression que ce portable va remplacer mes PC qui me servaient à utiliser des application lourdes et ce sans probleme particulier. Je suis vraiment étonné de rencontrer une telle puissance dans un simple "portable d'entrée de gamme"

bravo Apple de m'offrir pour un prix si raisonnable finalement un machine aussi belle !!!


----------



## nepto (4 Août 2006)

Frederic.C a dit:
			
		

> parce que trop d'avis négatis qui decouragent.
> 
> Je viens de switcher il y'a un mois pour un MacBook noir, j'ai ajouté de la RAM pour 2 Go.
> Depuis 10 ans que je suis sur PC, je n'ai JAMAIS eu un tel *plaisir* à utiliser un outil informatique !
> ...



Salut Frédéric.

Dis moi tu as du whine aussi ?
Moi aussi j'ai la charnière qui grince mais c'est souvent présent sur les portables.

Pour le Moo une mise à jour pourrait régler le problème. (comme pour les MBP)


----------



## Frederic.C (4 Août 2006)

nepto a dit:
			
		

> Salut Frédéric.
> 
> Dis moi tu as du whine aussi ?
> Moi aussi j'ai la charnière qui grince mais c'est souvent présent sur les portables.
> ...



Le whine ? c'est quoi donc, j'etais persuadé que c'etait la meme chose que le Moooo ?

L'ecran qui grince effectivement c'est vraiment pas la mort, c'est rare un appareil (meme autre qu'ordi) avec des pieces mecaniques qui e fasse pas un bruit. le claper de mon telephone portable fait aussi un bruit bizarre.

Dans ta signature tu semble etre déçu du switch.
Je me remémore mes problèmes d'informatiques passé:
-carte tuner TV incompatible avec une marque de carte graphique matrox y'a 4/5 ans... j'avais une matrox... bien evidement
-mon permier lecteur DVD acheté à la meme époque fait le bruit d'un moteur de mobilette
-mon graveur dvd fut à peine plus discret
-Mon écran 21" Sony (pourtant pas degeu) acheté en  2000 est mort subitement  sans montrer de signe de fatigue à 3ans plus 1 mois soit un mois apres la fin de garantie
... j'en ai des tas d'autres des anecdotes de problemes informatiques alors du coup le  Mooo qui sera sans aucun doute réglé par firmware ça me fait doucement rigoler comme "problème"  surtout pour ce prix


----------



## captain castor (4 Août 2006)

Oui oui, je sais, une observation sur deux macbook, c'est peu, mais je n'en ai pas eu d'autre. Et si ça peu rassurer quelques futurs acheteur sur le macbook, en leur démontrant que c'est une bonne machine, je ne crache pas sur ces deux exemple de macbook sans problèmes (mise à part mon pixel mort qui n'est pas une fatalité puisqu'au final je ne le regarde jamais)

sur ce bye


----------



## nepto (5 Août 2006)

Frederic.C a dit:
			
		

> Le whine ? c'est quoi donc, j'etais persuadé que c'etait la meme chose que le Moooo ?
> 
> L'ecran qui grince effectivement c'est vraiment pas la mort, c'est rare un appareil (meme autre qu'ordi) avec des pieces mecaniques qui e fasse pas un bruit. le claper de mon telephone portable fait aussi un bruit bizarre.
> 
> ...



Déçu par le switch oui et non, c'était sous le coup de la colère, je venais de découvrir que j'avais le moo, maintenant je ne regrette pas du tout mon switch sur mac, j'adore utiliser mon macbook.

Le whine c'est un bruit aigu (grésiment) qui provient du coté gauche du macbook, pres de la prise d'alimentation, chez moi ce bruit s'entend surtout quand je suis sur secteur, parfois c'est assez gênant. Le whine ce produit quand le macbook ne fait pas "travaillé" le processeur. Beaucoup de monde en parle sur les forums. Il semble que pas mal de macbook soit touché.


----------



## DandyWarhol (26 Octobre 2006)

Salut à tous
Je peux voir dans différent sujets ici, qu'il n'y a pas que mon MacBook qui a la charnière qui grince.. par contre je n'ai pas trouvé de moyen d'y remédier.. Quelqu'un a t'il trouvé un moyen de faire taire ce grincement à chaque ouverture de l'écran, qui pour moi est assez énervant..:hein: 
Merci!
*DW*


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Octobre 2006)

Hmmm...
J'ai remarqué que le Macbook grincait uniquement quand on essaie de l'ouvrir ou de le refermer. Logiquement, en activant plus ces mécanismes, c'est à dire en y touchant plus, je pense qu'il ne devrait plus y avoir de problèmes.
Sinon, tu as l'ablation des tympans, ou encore les boules-caisses... Mais c'est déconseillé si t'es dans le domaine de la musique.


----------



## Dolerho (26 Octobre 2006)

Et bien moi, au bout de 4 jours j'ai eu un (voire deux) pixel(s) mort(s), j'ai appel&#233; mon Apple Center et on m'a dit que l'&#233;change &#233;tait impossible.

Achet&#233; le 13 Juillet, premier probl&#232;me le 17 ...


----------



## nepto (26 Octobre 2006)

Dolerho a dit:


> Et bien moi, au bout de 4 jours j'ai eu un (voire deux) pixel(s) mort(s), j'ai appelé mon Apple Center et on m'a dit que l'échange était impossible.
> 
> Acheté le 13 Juillet, premier problème le 17 ...



ça c'est rageant ! surtout sur un petit écran


----------



## Yggdrasill (27 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens de voir dans le flux rss que certains utilisateur de macbook avaient des problemes de craquelures,personellement, j'ai constate de telles craquelure depuis environ deux semaines a l'arriere de la coque inferieure, pret de la charniere de l'ecran. Ca me decoit beaucoup de la part d'une machine apple, surtout en considerant le fait que ce n'est pas mon seul probleme.
En effet, j'ai droit a un jaunissement des coques interieure, aussi bien au niveau du clavier, que du touchpad ou desw contours de l'ecran.
En ajoutant a cela le fait que le graveur dvd raye a peu pret tou ce qu'il grave, rendant les media illisibles par la suite, je regrette souvent de ne pas avoir choisi de repare l'ecran casse de mon bon viel iBook plutot que d'avoir achete cette machine ci.
J'en suis tres content niveau performance, que ce soit sous mac os ou linux il se debrouille tres bien, mais lorsque l'on fait un ordinateur en prennant tant soin de l'estetique, il faudrait que cela soit a long terme.
De plus le Cami Store de la region ne semble pas tres enclin a reparer mon mac, ou en tout cas a faire le minimum.


----------



## nepto (27 Octobre 2006)

J'ai même pas essayer le graveur du macbook


----------



## Yggdrasill (28 Octobre 2006)

pas spécialement besoin de graver en fait, des fois il lui prend l'envie de rayer des cd à la lecture ! Après une réinstallation de Mac Os, je me retrouve avec mes DVD de Tiger completement rayés... C'est d'un rageant !


----------

